# Sonic the Hedgehog 4



## QBnoYouko (Sep 9, 2009)

Now out on iPhone/iPod touch/iPad, WiiWare, PSN, and XBLA.

Launch trailer:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihZY56kYIis[/YOUTUBE]




Teaser trailer:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRpQCAh-r1Y[/YOUTUBE]




Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Q&A:
ch.240

First news about the game, codenamed "Project Needlemouse":
ch.240


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh shit. I'm following this one.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2009)

Shit's going to be whack somehow. Unless Dimps is making it.


Cool day to announce it though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 9, 2009)

In b4 Sonic cycle.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2009)

Someone post the Sonic Cycle, please.

I expect nothing more than Grade-A shovelware, like most of the Sonic games for the past 15 fucking years.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 9, 2009)

♫ SEGA ! ♫


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2009)

In before someone rants about the fact that HD may mean no Wii... BECAUSE THAT'S MY JOB!

I certainly hope that they'll reinvent the franchise, god knows Sega needs to do something... Perhaps not listen to the fandom as much... (The Sonic fandom pisses me off...)

Hell, If they pull this off they won't have to sell Sonic.


And this is exactly that... I'm off to rant...


----------



## Misha (Sep 9, 2009)

DON'T FORGET THE SONIC CYCLE MY FRIENDS


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I certainly hope that they'll reinvent the franchise, god knows Sega needs to do something...



The fact is they've constantly thrown new ideas in nearly every single Sonic game as of late.

It just so happens that all of those elements are very alien to the series, let alone executed in hilariously terrible ways. Swords? Ship traveling? Transforming into a wolf? Racing...in a car?

Those ideas would work anywhere with decent results if they weren't put in a Sonic game. I don't know if it's Sonic that ruins those mechanics out of impulse or the incompetence of Sega.


----------



## Roy (Sep 9, 2009)

I won't buy it. Was never into Sonic, except Adventure 2. that game rocked.


----------



## Misha (Sep 9, 2009)

> SPEED RETURNS



Seeing those words in the trailer instantly make me skeptical - the genesis sonic games were NEVER about speed. The only time you saw speed was when you zoomed down a big ramp and through a couple loops, which was really just done for the cool factor - normally you didn't press a single button and just sat back and watched it happen.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

FUCK YOU NAY SAYERS. 9/9/9 BELIEVE!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> FUCK YOU NAY SAYERS. 9/9/9 BELIEVE!



And our first victim to the Sonic Cycle has arrived.

Get the coffins ready, gentlemen.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 9, 2009)

Meh, once again this occurs. Well we all know the cycle, but screw it! I'll throw my hat in and hope this one is good 

Never know, it may just happen this time. /doubtful


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

RAAAGE

ON TODAY THE MOST PRECIOUS DAY. WHERE THE BEST CONSOLE EVER TURN 10 WE CANNOT DISS SEGA.

Tomorrow I will be right here ribbing Sonic, BUT NOT TODAY HEATHENS.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The fact is they've constantly thrown new ideas in nearly every single Sonic game as of late.
> 
> It just so happens that all of those elements are very alien to the series, let alone executed in hilariously terrible ways. Swords? Ship traveling? Transforming into a wolf? Racing...in a car?
> 
> Those ideas would work anywhere with decent results if they weren't put in a Sonic game. I don't know if it's Sonic that ruins those mechanics out of impulse or the incompetence of Sega.



What I mean is do it in a way that doesn't involve a gimmick like what you've listed.



Misha said:


> > SPEED RETURNS
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing those words in the trailer instantly make me skeptical - the genesis sonic games were NEVER about speed. The only time you saw speed was when you zoomed down a big ramp and through a couple loops, which was really just done for the cool factor - normally you didn't press a single button and just sat back and watched it happen.



THANK YOU!!!!!!

This is exactly my biggest complaint about the development of the Sonic series post Genesis era! (Barring Sonic Adventure 2...)

This was also my reason against the Sonic Rush series and Sonic Unleashed's daytime stages! Sonic is a platformer above all else in the genre and true he was fast, but in the Genesis games you had to WORK FOR IT, barring the dash panels required to go through loops otherwise. (And even then the speed there didn't last!)

Now it's "Okay I have enough power to boost I'll simply press B" and you blow through EVERYTHING. In the Genesis era it was dangerous to simply stay fast because there were spiked walls and enemies that didn't turn into scrap when a leaf blows on it...

HAVE SONIC WORK FOR THE SPEED!!! MAINTAIN IT!!! DON'T PUT A BOOST BUTTON!!!

That felt good...


JUST... Don't get me started on the complaints about the friends...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2009)

What ruined the GBA/DS games by Dimps is that the levels feel randomly generated, with randomly placed platforms and loops.

They didn't feel legitimate and "right", like many platformers from the 16-bit days.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2009)

Shenmue 3 announced 9/9/09.


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Sep 9, 2009)

When I showed this news to my friends, they were quick to pull out the Sonic Cycle chart. That thing really gets around apparently. Being an avid Sonic fan, I'm optimistic about this. I know I will probably get scolded, but whatever.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> What ruined the GBA/DS games by Dimps is that the levels feel randomly generated, with randomly placed platforms and loops.
> 
> They didn't feel legitimate and "right", like many platformers from the 16-bit days.



I agree with you, the stages in those were terribly built. You could tell Dimps didn't know what they were doing. But the reviewers and fans didn't see any many problems with it as long as *Sonic runs fast* and all the other characters could jump in a lake and drown.

But the thing I'm saying is that another thing that ruined it, aside from the stages being built so randomly is that there's barely anything to do but hit the boost button, hold one direction, and jump if needed and it was RARELY needed.

The robots? Useless. Your greatest obstacle? A set of stairs that you have to jump to continue running. Pits? No "hey if you want you can jump a floating platform and cross" we have a jump panel or a set of springs, or GASP! Enemies you have to chain homing attack to get across!


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2009)

Most of the Dimps games don't have a boost button, getting quick easy speed boosts doesn't ruin Sonic games.

There's also nothing wrong with having friends as long as they aren't Sonic with a new skin(Shadow, Silver)

The biggest problem with Sonic is that the series' gimmick died a long time ago.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Most of the Dimps games don't have a boost button, getting quick easy speed boosts doesn't ruin Sonic games.
> 
> There's also nothing wrong with having friends as long as they aren't Sonic with a new skin(Shadow, Silver)
> 
> The biggest problem with Sonic is that the series' gimmick died a long time ago.



It sorta died when they put a gimmick over his gimmick.

- He's been racing in a car in at least 4 different titles.
- He's used a sword.
- He's transformed into a were-thing.
- He's has piloted boats.
- He's lost the ability to RUN in one specific game.
- He's had a relationship with a human woman.

What I think killed it was when they started forcing you to play as shitty characters that weren't Sonic.

You know you aren't playing a legit Sonic game when he has enough importance as 11 other characters in the same fucking game.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

FUCK SONIC TEAM

OLA OLA HNNGGDDOFdigr DREAMCAST 2 FAJITS.


----------



## Corran (Sep 9, 2009)

Remake Sonic 3 & Knuckles and I will go down on everyone in this thread.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 9, 2009)

Corran said:


> Remake Sonic 3 & Knuckles and I will go down on everyone in this thread.



So, you want them to ruin yet another classic Sonic game?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfA4GrKMo-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

^ How about I remake S3&Knuckes using the RSonic engine and make you go down on Pek the Villain?


----------



## Corran (Sep 9, 2009)

Who be Pek the Villain?
And remake it anyway 



Goofy Titan said:


> So, you want them to ruin yet another classic Sonic game?



But that was a GBA port and shit one 
I want a HD remake


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

_Dream Brother_

Retro sonic


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> So, you want them to ruin yet another classic Sonic game?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfA4GrKMo-M[/YOUTUBE]


Jesus Christ.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 9, 2009)

For the first time in a while I'm not too excited. The description really doesn't spark my interest. While I'm well aware that Sega has added no so great "gimmicks" to the franchise and I see them too, I still liked the feeling of progression. 

Sonic Unleashed has it's flaws, but I felt at the very least the daytime levels were a step in the right direction with a mix of 3D and 2D, speed, and areas you have to slow down at to platform around especially in the extra stages and so on and so forth. And I wanted to see that improved on in the future from the constructive criticism not the "hey send it back to 2D, then it can't fail" criticism.

I guess I just really don't want Sonic to be set back 19 years to rely on just old 2d mechanics. I played Sonic 1,2,3K, and loved them but for what they were at the time. But I won't make assumptions, and just stay for the ride like I usually do. heh


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2009)

> Seeing those words in the trailer instantly make me skeptical - the genesis sonic games were NEVER about speed. The only time you saw speed was when you zoomed down a big ramp and through a couple loops, which was really just done for the cool factor - normally you didn't press a single button and just sat back and watched it happen.



This! The speed of play is what annoys me the most because you can't see what the hell is going on. The new sonic games feel like a racing game with death traps. 

For 3D sonic games I didn't mind the adventure 1 and 2, felt the other characters added a bit of spice to it. The franchise reached a low with Shadow the hedgehog, that's the last sonic game I bought.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 9, 2009)

I cant help but feel excited with this, but at the same time i know there's 99% of chances that i will get a huge disappointment, please Sega let this be the Sonic the hedgehog 4 i have been dreaming for many years!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 9, 2009)

It's about fucking time. 

I've been wanting something from the Sonic series like this for years.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Exactly 14 years.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 9, 2009)

Finally, they understand what we want.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't worry kids Sega will find some way to fuck this up and give you another shitty sonic game .


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 9, 2009)

The time for Sonic to leave behind the garbage and ascend back to greatness is come.

Sonic the Hedgehog 4 *CONFIRMED*. :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm to jaded to be excited.

What will restore my faith at this point is playing a solid Sonic game ENTIRELY THROUGH IT.

Not pussyfooting around as that stupid WereHog crap.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Most of the Dimps games don't have a boost button, getting quick easy speed boosts doesn't ruin Sonic games.



Did I say that? I mentioned the whole button thing because that's what happened with Rush and Unleashed.

Remember Spin Dash? That was used to get a boost, but you're spinning and you slow down eventually unless you go downhill. Even then it wasn't that fast. You spin dash, jump, and you're at top speed. "Top Speed" meaning you're fast but you can still have plenty of time to maneuver, avoid traps and enemies. And when you go down hill you go even faster.

And what was worse was the reviewers and fans think that that's how Sonic should be, with a boost... 



Goofy Titan said:


> What I think killed it was when they started forcing you to play as shitty characters that weren't Sonic.



I won't say anything about characters like Big, Silver, and Shadow but the rest are not bad... Big more or less should have been handled differently...

But what about Tails and Knuckles?



Gunners said:


> This! The speed of play is what annoys me the most because you can't see what the hell is going on. The new sonic games feel like a racing game with death traps.
> 
> For 3D sonic games I didn't mind the adventure 1 and 2, felt the other characters added a bit of spice to it. The franchise reached a low with Shadow the hedgehog, that's the last sonic game I bought.



You are my friend.



Le Male said:


> Finally, they understand what we want.





Prince Leon said:


> The time for Sonic to leave behind the garbage and ascend back to greatness is come.
> 
> Sonic the Hedgehog 4 *CONFIRMED*. :ho



While... Yeah...


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2009)

Suspiciously hopeful


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2009)

you posted another sonic cycle


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 9, 2009)

This is wierd.
Just yesterday I was playing Megaman9 and going on and on about how awesome and oldschool it was to my friend, and he said "Man, Sega should do the same, just make an old-school 2d Sonic game, like in the old days" 

And then it got announced 0_o

But still, there is the Sonic cycle....let's hope it doesn't come true again, let's hope Sega looked at Capcom and thought: "If they can do it, then so can we"

On a side note, best Sonic level ever:
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K60G4XKWxg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fawful (Sep 9, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> This is wierd.
> Just yesterday I was playing Megaman9 and going on and on about how awesome and oldschool it was to my friend, and he said "Man, Sega should do the same, just make an old-school 2d Sonic game, like in the old days"
> 
> And then it got announced 0_o
> ...



No this is the best Sonic level ever

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXwbN--6udQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 9, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> While... Yeah...



Pft. Don't hate.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Sep 9, 2009)

I am reserving judgment on this until we get some solid evidence. 



TheJoker said:


> No this is the best Sonic level ever
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



THAT FUCKING BARREL!


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 9, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> No this is the best Sonic level ever
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



No one could have figured out how that barrel worked without it being an accident or lucky guess. Well, unless they used a strategy guide anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

I liked Sonic back when me and my brother played it to death on his Gensis, but I really couldn't care less about the franchise now. No hopes for this.


----------



## Fireball (Sep 9, 2009)

new sonic game heh? you know what's going to happen...


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2009)

Fireball said:


> new sonic game heh? you know what's going to happen...



oh god no


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 9, 2009)

Fireball said:


> new sonic game heh? you know what's going to happen...



  

Thus continuing the suck.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2009)

> No one could have figured out how that barrel worked without it being an accident or lucky guess. Well, unless they used a strategy guide anyway.


Don't think the new gen of gaming quite appreciate Gamefaq lol. I think I found out how to get passed the barrel by someone telling me or accidently figuring it out.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 9, 2009)

Gunners said:


> *Don't think the new gen of gaming quite appreciate Gamefaq lol*. I think I found out how to get passed the barrel by someone telling me or accidently figuring it out.



No kidding. The young'ns have it quite easy in this gen since they can just go to gamefaqs or wherever else to solve a problem. The 8-16bit era wasn't so forgiving as seen with that damn barrel. I remember being stuck there for untold amount of hours until I accidentally jumped and landed while pressing down out of frustration.

Easily one of the earliest  moments I can remember.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 9, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> While... Yeah...



It's funny, it's always on Gaming Department that people palmface on my comments. So i don't even have the right to be happy to see a new Sonic game in 2D ?

Anyway, i'm happy that SEGA is working on the project of a new Sonic in 2D. We don't what it could be. Maybe a 2D/3D game, well we'll see. But imagine a pure 2D game. Remember the graphics of blazblue ???


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> So, you want them to ruin yet another classic Sonic game?
> 
> Chapter 230



Who the fuck did that?  They suck! 



TheJoker said:


> No this is the best Sonic level ever
> 
> Link removed



I fucking love that part. 
I figured out the barrel on my own.  Gamefaqs is for completion nuts- which I am- and pussies.



But seriously, Casino Night Zone Act 2 from StH2 was awesome... Star Light Zone from StH1 was really good, though... Meh.  I can't pick.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2009)

Cycle will be broken IMO. 
SEGA have been saying some good things recently in the press about their approach going forward ito Sonic games.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 9, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Did I say that? I mentioned the whole button thing because that's what happened with Rush and Unleashed.
> 
> Remember Spin Dash? That was used to get a boost, but you're spinning and you slow down eventually unless you go downhill. Even then it wasn't that fast. You spin dash, jump, and you're at top speed. "Top Speed" meaning you're fast but you can still have plenty of time to maneuver, avoid traps and enemies. And when you go down hill you go even faster.
> 
> And what was worse was the reviewers and fans think that that's how Sonic should be, with a boost...



There's nothing inherently wrong with a boost button, going fast in Sonic should be fun and dangerous. Having a speed boost in the form of spin dashing, peeling-out, or just a button press like Rush is no big deal as along as the levels are well designed. Spin dashing for no reason in 2-S&K was a bad idea in most situations the same way boosting is a bad idea in most situations in Rush.


----------



## Misha (Sep 10, 2009)

Someone post that horrid music where sonic is underwater. When you start to drown, the music starts, then it goes faster the closer you are to drowning. Nightmare fuel for me.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 10, 2009)

Taking Sonic back to his roots? Nice idea. If the graphics are stellar and the side-scrolling is innovative enough, I can see this as a good throwback to the old days of Sonic 2 and Sonic & Knuckles. Sonic needs redemption and a good studio who isn't going to cheapen the franchise with poor choices (I'm looking at you Sonic: Unleashed).


----------



## Shirker (Sep 10, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> This is wierd.
> Just yesterday I was playing Megaman9 and going on and on about how awesome and oldschool it was to my friend, and he said "Man, Sega should do the same, just make an old-school 2d Sonic game, like in the old days"
> 
> And then it got announced 0_o
> ...



Screw the cycle. I mean, yeah when we get our hopes u and get dissapointed, that's a pretty hard blow to the gamers pride. Still, I'd rather be slightly dissapointed that a pessimist. Kinda makes me feel like less of a prick (no offence to any of the skeptics )

p.s.: Yes, that is quite an epic stage. Man, the nastalgia makes me wanna break out the old genesis. Yeah i know ya can get it on the computer but it just isn't the same, y'know. Might break down and do it anyway, though.



TheJoker said:


> No this is the best Sonic level ever
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nice commentary on it, lol . But I have to say i always found that stage hella frustrating... plus the BGM was creepy as hell.
EDIT* Upon further viewing of the vid, that guy's kind of a douche. Meh, i'll probably watch more of the vids for the lul factor. He is funny when he's not being a dick and spouting obcenities.


Onto the subject, they kept the teaser as vague as the description of the game, so I don’t know what to feel about it. HD does give me a bit of hope though. You don’t put that in the title for no reason. Leeettss just see what later info they can give us before we start judging it, rather good or bad.


----------



## Corran (Sep 10, 2009)

Misha said:


> Someone post that horrid music where sonic is underwater. When you start to drown, the music starts, then it goes faster the closer you are to drowning. Nightmare fuel for me.



Labrinth(bah to spelling) was my most hated zone as a child


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 10, 2009)

Misha said:


> Someone post that horrid music where sonic is underwater. When you start to drown, the music starts, then it goes faster the closer you are to drowning. Nightmare fuel for me.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TOkKttTkpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Sep 10, 2009)

^^^^ 
 That friggin' music was like hell itself sneaking up on you!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TOkKttTkpo[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rdAIFDDkzQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Sep 10, 2009)

That backwards sound is just freaky! Sounds like it should be in a slasher movie 

On the Sonic love, this is one of my favorite remixes of Flying Battery 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5WP-bzwWRY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

If you like it you should check out the other Snappleman remixes. I luv em


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 10, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TOkKttTkpo[/YOUTUBE]


 Fuck that music. It made you fucking nervous and only helped you make more mistakes. I always was like "Oshit I'm gonna drown, quickquickquickquicknonononoshitshitshitshitshitSHIT *Dead* FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU"





Corran said:


> That backwards sound is just freaky! Sounds like it should be in a slasher movie
> 
> On the Sonic love, this is one of my favorite remixes of Flying Battery
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5WP-bzwWRY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


Now that's awesome


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2009)

People be postin' remixes eh?

I think I win.


----------



## Seany (Sep 10, 2009)

It's about time they made this shit.


----------



## Corran (Sep 10, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> People be postin' remixes eh?
> 
> I think I win.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 10, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TOkKttTkpo[/YOUTUBE]



Oh no, not this music. I must see my doctor. Agh


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 10, 2009)

Corran said:


> Wow thats awesome  Any another ones like that?



You bet your ass I do.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw7EZsXgMRA&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 10, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rdAIFDDkzQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



 Awesome reversal. From drowning to not drowning. 



Le Male said:


> Oh no, not this music. I must see my doctor. Agh





> That friggin' music was like hell itself sneaking up on you!





> Fuck that music. It made you fucking nervous and only helped you make more mistakes. I always was like "Oshit I'm gonna drown, quickquickquickquicknonononoshitshitshitshitshitSH IT *Dead* FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUU"





Le Male said:


> Oh no, not this music. I must see my doctor. Agh


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 10, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TOkKttTkpo[/YOUTUBE]


As much as that had you shitting yourself, the bubble sound was equally and oppositely satisfying.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> FUCK YOU NAY SAYERS. 9/9/9 BE*LIE*VE!


Pretty much all I gotta say.  Oh man, my two dreamcasts weep.  Adventure 1 was better than A2 btw.  Fuck big the cat.


----------



## Toffeeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Call me crazy, but im excited. Im honestly expecting a HD remix of a Genesis era Sonic game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 10, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Call me crazy, but im excited. Im honestly expecting a HD remix of a Genesis era Sonic game.


Heck, if it was just a Genesis Sonic game in HD, that would still be pretty neat if done right, but saying "built from the ground up" makes me think otherwise.


----------



## Toffeeman (Sep 10, 2009)

^ To be fair a new game would be fine too, as long as they don't over egg on any kind of "story" and the general gameplay mechanic of the originals was present.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 10, 2009)

Corran said:


> And thinking about this new game if they want to go back to the original stuff more then they should cut out the voices and story COMPLETELY! How awesome were they when they had no stupid voices and retarded story?
> Hell in Sonic3&Knuckles it had a story and it was minor but it was a story that worked



Agreed, just a small, easy-to-follow story that won't overshadow the gameplay. Maybe with less focus on out-of-game cutscenes, they can finally do some ultimate good with the gameplay. And if they're that eager to put their writers to work, incorporate the story into the gameplay like the beggining of Halo 2. Just one thing though...

I don't much care for the current voice cast, but you insult Ryan Drummon and Michael McGaharn again, and you die by IP seeking missle


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 11, 2009)

Been a sonic fan since i was a baby, Sonic 2 was my first game. Unleashed Sonic levels are fucking amazing, its just the damn warehog. Hopefully this game will be good, ill probably get it regardless though (unless its like Riders or some shit)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 11, 2009)

Chemical Plant music - great stuff.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 11, 2009)

The entire Sonic 2 soundtrack is a classic. I managed to find it though


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54B23EoieM4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 11, 2009)

^ second best Sonic game. Best intro ever, shoulda been a show like that

The movie had a scene like that though, lol Country Sonic


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope it has a new type of gamestyle different from the old games.

If Shadow is playable in 2D, this will be a instant buy for me. :ho


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 11, 2009)

US Sonic CD intro > VG music.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 12, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Been a sonic fan since i was a baby, Sonic 2 was my first game. Unleashed Sonic levels are fucking amazing, its just the damn warehog. Hopefully this game will be good, ill probably get it regardless though (unless its like Riders or some shit)


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 12, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope it has a new type of gamestyle different from the old games.
> 
> If Shadow is playable in 2D, this will be a instant buy for me. :ho


Fuck no, it should be oldschool sidescrollan, ring collectan, platforman.

Agreed on Shadow though, I'd like to play as Shadow in 2D.

Shadow's pretty cool imo, I like it when he's just Anti-hero "sonic"
They ruined him when they gave him fucking guns and shit.


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 12, 2009)

I hope Sega doesn't screw up this chance to redeem Sonic after all those other crappy games they released so far.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 12, 2009)

they almost had shit right with unleashed and the normal sonic stages, but my gawd did they shoot themselves in the foot all for the sake of game longevity.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 12, 2009)

Despite the Sonic Cycle of the past 10 years, I feel like they're planning to return to their roots with this game and have finally realized that they can't make a proper Sonic game in full 3D and can't have some stupid niche to it. They almost got it right with Sonic Unleashed but Dark Sonic segments ruined it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 12, 2009)

Can SEGA finally do what needs to be done? I hoped they could with Unleashed but I'm not sure about this one. I'll look out for it and wait for gameplay videos before making my opinion. SEGA's always quick to throw something crappy in there to ruin their games.


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 13, 2009)

I have high hopes for this game actually bringing Sonic back to life. Sega don't crush our hopes for this game.


----------



## Fawful (Sep 13, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> I have high hopes for this game actually bringing Sonic back to life. Sega don't crush our hopes for this game.



Sega has fucked up for the last 8 years. Don't get your hopes up.

On  a side note Colonel>Forte.


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 13, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Sega has fucked up for the last 8 years. Don't get your hopes up.
> 
> On  a side note Forte>Colonel.



That is true. Sega has always said when a new Sonic game comes out that is going to be better than the last but it always feels to meet our expectations. Also fixed your post.


----------



## Fawful (Sep 13, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> That is true. Sega has always said when a new Sonic game comes out that is going to be better than the last but it always feels to meet our expectations. Also fixed your post.



Colonel instant kill attack>Forte
Also, holes in panels>ForteAnly.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Fuck no, it should be oldschool sidescrollan, ring collectan, platforman.
> 
> Agreed on Shadow though, I'd like to play as Shadow in 2D.
> 
> ...



I mean stuff like 2D homing attack, maybe also you can walk around normal between stages, like in Megaman Zero.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 13, 2009)

Sonic Adventure (DC) > every other Sonic game in history.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Sonic Adventure (DC) > every other Sonic game in history.



I've been saying this for a while. :ho


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 13, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Sonic Adventure (DC) > every other Sonic game in history.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmLAj9iIfQk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Sonic Adventure (DC) > every other Sonic game in history.



U TAEK THAT BAK 

SA1 was awesome, but nothing will compare to Sonic3&Knuckles


----------



## livedwired2 (Sep 14, 2009)

SA2 > SA fo sho.


----------



## Falco-san (Sep 14, 2009)

livedwired2 said:


> SA2 > SA fo sho.


Fo Sho :ho


----------



## Toffeeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Shirker said:


> SA1 was awesome, but nothing will compare to Sonic3&Knuckles



This.

10s3&k's


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 27, 2009)

Shirker said:


> SA1 was awesome, but nothing will compare to Sonic3&Knuckles



Sonic 2 > S3&K

yes i went there


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Sonic 2 > S3&K
> 
> yes i went there



o....no.....u....didnt!


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 27, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Sonic Adventure (DC) > every other Sonic game in history.



i mean goddamn...

[YOUTUBE]TIvxqUCu41Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 27, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Sonic Adventure (DC) > every other Sonic game in history.



You're [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Srznfj4cQ9I[/YOUTUBE] with that one


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 15, 2010)

BUMP!



To sum up:

- Sonic goes ALONE in the new game *CONFIRMED*
- Badniks to return *CONFIRMED*
- I have just soiled myself *CONFIRMED*


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 15, 2010)

Sega has my attention.  Now I want to actually see the game.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 15, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> BUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be honest, I came a little when I read that.

Shit, I will be most displeased if this doesn't break the Sonic cycle.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 15, 2010)

I didn't even know this existed.

After watching the teaser I got a big dose of nostalgia as Sonic was the first ever 'game' I'd ever played.

Lets just prayer that this lives up.

Also any news on release date?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 15, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFF

Now we're talking. But not even Tails as a sidekick? Well, not that I mind.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

They better do it right.

That's all that matters in the end.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 15, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> Now we're talking. But not even Tails as a sidekick? Well, not that I mind.



Tails and Knuckles were never on the list of friends that got rejected.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 15, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Tails and Knuckles were never on the list of friends that got rejected.


True, but neither was Espio. Of course, I'm sure Tails and Knuckles were intentionally not included on the list to begin with.

What are the chances they keep "Robotnik" instead of "Eggman"?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2010)

Sega sure loves pummeling that old horse.

Look, Sonic was a good game way back when. It even had a few entertaining sequels. But it's gone. It's been years and the mechanics that made the game fun just won't work anymore. Gaming as a whole evolved, and rehashing shit just doesn't cut it.

Sega is stuck in time. Unless this game spices things up quite a bit, I don't foresee it having any degree of success.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 16, 2010)

Naruto said:


> Sega sure loves pummeling that old horse.
> 
> Look, Sonic was a good game way back when. It even had a few entertaining sequels. But it's gone. It's been years and the mechanics that made the game fun just won't work anymore. Gaming as a whole evolved, and rehashing shit just doesn't cut it.
> 
> Sega is stuck in time. Unless this game spices things up quite a bit, I don't foresee it having any degree of success.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 16, 2010)

Sonic has the potential to be a good game. Even in 3D. Sonic Adventure 1 and 2 were good games. It's just unfortunate that games like Sonic Heroes and Shadow the Hedgehog came out they leave a sour taste in your mouth that fucks up your take on the 3D sonic games.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2010)

I've hated Mario for years now.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 16, 2010)

Naruto said:


> I've hated Mario for years now.



But the games, in recent years, that have drawn on nostalgia and stuck to the old formula in that series have been more successful than the other entries.


----------



## ForteAnly (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm so glad that no one will join sonic in this game as a playable character. It's about time Sonic get's a game dedicated to himself with no additional friends or wolf transformations. Just one blue hedgehog who's addicted to speed. This is going to be an awesome game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 16, 2010)

I've got this nagging feeling that Sega's gonna pull a fast one like last time and add something and not say anything about it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 16, 2010)

Naruto said:


> Sega sure loves pummeling that old horse.
> 
> Look, Sonic was a good game way back when. It even had a few entertaining sequels. But it's gone. It's been years and the mechanics that made the game fun just won't work anymore. Gaming as a whole evolved, and rehashing shit just doesn't cut it.
> 
> Sega is stuck in time. Unless this game spices things up quite a bit, I don't foresee it having any degree of success.


None of the new Sonic games even used the old mechanic, and that's the reason why they aren't as well received as the old Genesis games.

Also, it's pretty evident that gamers will go for rehashes and remakes. Pokémon follows the same basic formula in each generation and HGSS are remakes but they're selling like mad. If the old style of gaming wasn't what people wanted, Capcom wouldn't have decided to make Mega Man 9 or 10.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> But the games, in recent years, that have drawn on nostalgia and stuck to the old formula in that series have been more successful than the other entries.





QBnoYouko said:


> None of the new Sonic games even used the old mechanic, and that's the reason why they aren't as well received as the old Genesis games.
> 
> Also, it's pretty evident that gamers will go for rehashes and remakes. Pokémon follows the same basic formula in each generation and HGSS are remakes but they're selling like mad. If the old style of gaming wasn't what people wanted, Capcom wouldn't have decided to make Mega Man 9 or 10.



Then I'm clearly out of touch because not only have I not had any interest in playing a mario game since my gameboy color died, but I've also not been able to get anything out of a pokemon game after ruby/emerald/that other one.

As for sonic games, I don't know. Last one I played was in the GBA and it felt just like the genesis ones, except much easier.

The same goes for final fantasy, too. I'm sick and tired of the same shit, over and over again. I'm one of the few people who thought FF12 was good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 16, 2010)

Naruto said:


> Then I'm clearly out of touch because not only have I not had any interest in playing a mario game since my gameboy color died, but I've also not been able to get anything out of a pokemon game after ruby/emerald/that other one.
> 
> As for sonic games, I don't know. Last one I played was in the GBA and it felt just like the genesis ones, except much easier.
> 
> The same goes for final fantasy, too. I'm sick and tired of the same shit, over and over again. I'm one of the few people who thought FF12 was good.



Every Final Fantasy is different than the last .


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 17, 2010)

They need to do this...

Give Sonic back some weight. In these latest games its like he's just a massless entity we move. every little input seems to send him flying. Sonic had weight back in the day and to move fast he needed momentum and good running start. with enough momentum u can get the whole moving faster than the screen can handle effect and what not. That sense of speed was fuckin golden and could only be attained with a knowledge of the stage platforming/setup and a good eye for pop up enemies. 

im tired of them trying to make platforming hard due to sonics speed. I want it to be hard to move fast thanks to well designed platforming....if that makes any sense.


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 19, 2010)

God fans are so loyal aren't they. We've had disappointment after disappointment for the last ten years, and they FINALLY announce that they're gonna make a proper game. Something just doesnt feel right anymore, its best not to get your hopes up too much...


----------



## Super Naruto (Jan 19, 2010)

Game is gonna be epic, cant wait


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope it's not an HD remake. I'd much rather have a true Sonic 4.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jan 19, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that they'll just make a purely retro-style 2D Sonic game. One thing is missing though: Tails. 

Ya'll can't tell me that you didn't enjoy Tails following you around and killing himself time and time again.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 19, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> I hope it's not an HD remake. I'd much rather have a true Sonic 4.


Well, we're really not sure, but so far we know it's supposedly built from the ground up, as stated in the teaser. The silhouette of the logo is identical to the very first Sonic game's logo. Sonic's also the only character in Sonic 1. However, they released concept art of the badnik Kani Punch (Shellcracker), the same name as the enemy crab from Sonic 2.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 19, 2010)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I find it hard to believe that they'll just make a purely retro-style 2D Sonic game. One thing is missing though: Tails.
> 
> Ya'll can't tell me that you didn't enjoy Tails following you around and killing himself time and time again.



It was funny to watch him die but he was also the beginning of a precedent which lead to killing the game franchise.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jan 19, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> It was funny to watch him die but* he was also the beginning of a precedent which lead to killing the game franchise*.



You think? It didn't seem that way with the releases of Sonic 3 & Knuckles and Sonic CD. I thought it really started with the Adventure Series.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 20, 2010)

Black Spirit said:


> It was funny to watch him die but he was also the beginning of a precedent which lead to killing the game franchise.



Friends didn't kill Sonic, bad games and story did.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2010)

Sonic has fallen, and will never get back up.

Sonic Adventure series.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 20, 2010)

The Sonic Adventure series isn't good, so if you're trying to salute quality, look at earlier games.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2010)

Follow the example of the guy in your sig, Goofster


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2010)

Jump and try to grab a floating hoop?


----------



## DragonTiger (Jan 22, 2010)

The ones that missed the hoop look so sad......


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Jump and try to grab a floating hoop?



and fall to your death.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Jump and try to grab a floating hoop?



Whatever gets you off the cliff.


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 22, 2010)

Argh, I hated those crab things from Metropolis. It was almost impossible in the cramped corridors and high speed parts to jump over the claw, and the weak point is small. If they're returning the mantis with the boomerangs from that level, I think I'll need therapy.

My favorite level from Sonic is probably Chemical Plant (Fuck you, Icecap Zone; you're good, but you can't compare). Hope they get the music from that level into Needlemouse.



Naruto said:


> I've hated Mario for years now.



Galaxy>Any Sonic game since Sonic 3 and Knuckles, including the Adventure games. And if we count 3/Knuckles separately as games, any Sonic game since Sonic 2 (3/Knuckles were only really good together). 

Then again, we all have opinions. Galaxy wasn't really like the old 2D games... We haven't really had a good 2D mario since the days of the SNES, not including Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2010)

Super Paper Mario can count sorta.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm one of the few people that seemingly throughly enjoyed Super Paper Mario.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2010)

Masurao said:


> I'm one of the few people that seemingly throughly enjoyed Super Paper Mario.



As did I, Bleck.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> and fall to your death.





Shirker said:


> Whatever gets you off the cliff.



Oh, you two. With all of the bad Sonic games over the years, surely that crater of garbage will break my fall.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, you two. With all of the bad Sonic games over the years, surely that crater of garbage will break my fall.





I'll just gather every Sonic 2006, I'm sure noone will miss their's.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I'll just gather every Sonic 2006, I'm sure noone will miss their's.



All you'll get is 5 disks and a giant pile of charred plastic.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote from the devs:



> _"Speed is something that is not given; but rather earned through dedication. Speed is not found by simply pushing a boost button, but by building momentum. It is the reward for skill in the face of difficult challenges – this kind of speed is the most exhilarating, not only because it is fast, but because of the pure perfection such speed exemplifies. This is the truth of the original Sonic games – and this is the truth of Project Needlemouse."_



Seems to imply that gameplay *will* be just like the Genesis era, rather than the Advance/Rush games, particularly relating to the "speed boost" mechanic.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 30, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Seems to imply that gameplay *will* be just like the Genesis era, rather than the Advance/Rush games, particularly relating to the "speed boost" mechanic.


Sounds spot-on. Speed was relevant to the old games, but it's not like it was about his speed. We were allowed to explore the Zones and go backwards to collect stuff and whatnot. What the current games have done is just on-rails (except maybe the handheld series).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 31, 2010)

Sega has trademarked Sonic the Hedgehog 4.

This is a do or die moment for the franchise. Achieve what was once the apex for the series, or forever be regarded as shit.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 31, 2010)

^ If this new contest that their holding is successful, we could be finding out the actual name of the game next week. Pretty excited


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder if they'll incorporate the traditional Sonic 1 and 2 music (i.e. opening theme, stage clear theme, sparkly invincibility theme, etc).


----------



## D4nc3Style (Feb 1, 2010)

Every sonic game past Sonic Adventure 1 and 2 suck. It's just gone down hill :/


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Feb 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _New concept art_ 









May be considered by some as not that interesting, but it shows they are returning to form. It is also confirmed that the old item boxes are back, and will fall out of the trees in the first stage. The name for Project Needlemouse will be revealed on Thursday the *4*th, along with a bonus.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Sega has trademarked Sonic the Hedgehog 4.*


Lets hope this becomes their first true good next gen game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 2, 2010)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


> *Spoiler*: _New concept art_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news. The palm trees remind me of Coconuts throwing coconuts in Sonic 2. 

A possible hint bolding that "4," I see.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2010)

Kiyoshi_Hinata said:


> *Spoiler*: _New concept art_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PALM TREES!!

The old item boxes I can kinda care less about. I kinda liked the looks of the floating "capsules." Needlemouse sound good so far, I just hope they don't take _too_ much from the old games, lest this new one become a giant nostalgia circle j--k like NSMB.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 2, 2010)

Great, great news. I didn't think they would actually handle this correctly.

Maybe I should wait flr more info before saying that....


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 2, 2010)

Man, fuck this game. The Sonic cycle is going to hit. Shit's going to look gorgeous but when you hit Act 1 you'll discover Sonic can't jump unless he has ring or something.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

We need a good Sonic though. 

Oh well, if Shadow is playable, I'll pick it up anyway, if not, screw it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 2, 2010)

We had good Sonic games. They stopped around 1994. I used to think we were overdue, but I don't think so anymore.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 2, 2010)

Taking Sonic back to his routes might just be a good idea...though considering practically every Sonic game of late has been utter crap, I can't hold much hope for it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 2, 2010)

Any new videos yet?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2010)

Nope, but there's concept art. And we're getting a name on the 4th, I heard.


----------



## Mort (Feb 2, 2010)

> We had good Sonic games. They stopped around 1994. I used to think we were overdue, but I don't think so anymore.


Sonic Rush and Rush Adventure were great. Both were well received critically as well.

I suppose those don't count because they're on the DS?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 2, 2010)

Mort said:


> Sonic Rush and Rush Adventure were great. Both were well received critically as well.
> 
> I suppose those don't count because they're on the DS?



I thought the level design was randomly generated. I don't count them because I think Dimps, the developer, is as clueless to make compelling Sonic games as Sega is. Dimps just makes playable Sonic games. They lack the magic of the old games, from the awkward Jet Set music, to poor gimmicks like ship sailing or a partner system.


----------



## Mort (Feb 3, 2010)

> They lack the magic of the old games,


You're in the minority as far as people who've played them feel about the games. 







I mean the user rating are by and large, very favorable. 


> Dimps, the developer, is as clueless to make compelling Sonic games as Sega is.


Once again, opinion. And you're still in the minority as far as the Rush games go. 





> from the awkward Jet Set music,


I love the game's music, and I haven't heard too many complaints about them either. I'm personally a big fan of Hideki Naganuma.


I mean, hell, Rush Adventure has a higher user rating than Sonic 3 over on IGN. You can have you're own opinion I guess.  Most also agree that the daytime stages on Sonic Unleashed are great as well.  Werehog brought the game done, but you only have to play through levels with it once really.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2010)

Sonikku Adobenchā 1 & 2 were received quite well also.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> We need a good Sonic though.
> 
> Oh well, if Shadow is playable, I'll pick it up anyway, if not, screw it.


Shadow's basically been confirmed to not be in it (his name was one of those that was crossed off):


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Shadow's basically been confirmed to not be in it (his name was one of those that was crossed off):



Well, now I actually have to buy it over whether the gameplay is great or not.

I iz stil sad


----------



## Mort (Feb 3, 2010)

> Sonikku Adobenchā 1 & 2 were received quite well also.


And I personally liked them as well.  I also think Unleashed is really, really good if you can brave the Werehog Levels. Sonic's daytime levels are on par with the classics Imo. As far as I'm concerned Heres my rundown on Sonic games:

Perfect:  Sonic 3 & Knuckles
Great:  Sonic 1&2, Rush and Rush Adventures. 
Good:  Sonic Adventures 1&2, Unleashed (Unleashed would be in great or possibly perfect if werehog wasn't in there).  Sonic Spinball(Hey I personally really like it)
Average:  The Sonic Advance series.
Bad:  Sonic Heroes, Shadow the Hedgehog. Story book games.
So bad I refuse to acknowlege it exists:  Sonic 2006.

Now granted, thats like 1/5 of his actual games, but those are the more important big name titles, so those are what I'm listing.  I'm not really sure if what people are expecting out of Sonic games to be honest.  I generally think most of this has more to do with the whole bandwagon hate Sonic thing. I will admit Sonic hit the polygon ceiling pretty fucking hard though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2010)

Mort said:


> (Unleashed would be in great or possibly perfect if werehog wasn't in there).



This, so much.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 3, 2010)

It's Sonic the Hedgehog 4


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Feb 3, 2010)

> What is Project Needlemouse? Well, you?ll soon know. We will be unveiling Project Needlemouse at midnight (US Pacific time) TONIGHT on GameSpot!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 3, 2010)

I feel slight fairness to give Sega a chance at an old school game like I have with Konami and Capcom, but looking at the history of Sonic and Sega in general, I feel they're going down that route to potentially jip fans.

Funny that I'd welcome some old school returns, but when it comes to Sonic, I just await the gimmicks and bad news to be put on alert.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll do the same. I'll let them give Sonic another old-school run but if it's new-school I want no part in it anymore.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like we hit the jackpot.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2010)

Dunno if I dig the 3D.

They should of gone with HD sprites.


----------



## Mort (Feb 4, 2010)

Not a fan of Sonic's running animations.  Then again, I've personally thought that about every version of Long Sonic in 2D.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 4, 2010)

well i'll be damned, they actually done it. It better be dope.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 4, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I must of missed that in the trailer.
> 
> Improvements implemented like I wanted, and *Sonic is alone without goddamn Fails.*




Potentially for the time being~


----------



## Mort (Feb 4, 2010)

> I must of missed that in the trailer.
> 
> Improvements implemented like I wanted, and Sonic is alone without goddamn Fails.


I was personally quite disappointed when I found out Knuckle's wasn't going to be included : /

And Tails gets a break for being with the series when it was universally considered good. That and you could always just change to Sonic alone in Sonic 2 and 3.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn, looks like it'll ba a nostalgia jerk. Ah well, if that's what it takes to actually have a really good Sonic game, hell I'm all for it.




			
				Mort said:
			
		

> Not a fan of Sonic's running animations. Then again, I've personally thought that about every version of Long Sonic in 2D.





Sephiroth said:


> Dunno if I dig the 3D.
> 
> They should of gone with HD sprites.



I don't quite agree with the 2nd part, but yeah, the running animation seems... akward. Like he's taking a morning stroll or something. Let's hope that's just a result of it being such early footage.



Sephiroth said:


> Improvements implemented like I wanted, and Sonic is alone without goddamn *TFails.*



DIE


----------



## Helix (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeeeeees. Finally, a Sonic game that (hopefully) doesn't suck!


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 4, 2010)

Mort said:


> Not a fan of Sonic's running animations.  Then again, I've personally thought that about every version of Long Sonic in 2D.



Agreed, he looks kind of slow


----------



## Mort (Feb 4, 2010)

> Agreed, he looks kind of slow



Yeah.  I mean, I don't know how slow or fast the game is, but his running animation itself looks kind of slow. 

For some reason the link at the top of the page doesn't seem to work.  Heres an alternative.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 4, 2010)

Mort said:


> Yeah.  I mean, I don't know how slow or fast the game is, but his running animation itself looks kind of slow.
> 
> For some reason the link at the top of the page doesn't seem to work.  Heres an alternative.


Yeah it looks realy weird
It looks like he is walking and not realy running and turning his legs into a cirkel like in the older games.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 4, 2010)

Over at Sonic Stadium, they seem to infer that the whole Sonic & Knuckles relation thing means there is "lock-on technology" in this one as well. Would be interesting if they did do something like that since it would be the alternate way to use Knuckles. 



Eunectes said:


> Yeah it looks realy weird
> It looks like he is walking and not realy running and turning his legs into a cirkel like in the older games.


I'm just gonna assume it's because he wasn't really running on a flat plane for a bit, because that's usually how it goes before he speeds up. From the three-second footage, it was mostly that corkscrew, but yeah, hopefully they do put that animation in.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 4, 2010)

[excuse the double post]

The official  site is up, and it looks like they will be frequently updating the site with more news, featured characters, and concept art (now including the Badnik from the new teaser trailer) - all indicated by a countdown timer. 

Also, "Eggman" is mentioned, so no Robotnik for us.


----------



## Mort (Feb 4, 2010)

> Also, "Eggman" is mentioned, so no Robotnik for us.


I don't get why people dislike Robotnik's villain name.  Its even stated he's a big Beatles fan and though "The Walrus" and "Eleanor Rigby" were too obvious. Makes sense to me.





> I'm just gonna assume it's because he wasn't really running on a flat plane for a bit, because that's usually how it goes before he speeds up. From the three-second footage, it was mostly that corkscrew, but yeah, hopefully they do put that animation in.


Nah, I've never really liked the wheelo feet. I just think the Sonic running animation can looked better than what was shone.


----------



## Sesha (Feb 4, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Dunno if I dig the 3D.
> 
> They should of gone with HD sprites.



Didn't you know? 2D graphics are immoral.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 4, 2010)

Honestly the trailer didn't really do a lot for me, but I'm happy to see something of the game. It's about what I expected, and I'm sure that Sonic's actual running animation will be different by release. I'd prefer the wind resistance run, but I wouldn't mind the 8 or circle for nostalgia purposes.

When it comes to Tails, I like him but I'd prefer Sega to wait and focus on making Sonic and Tails actually two characters outside of personality and temporary flight in a fun way of cource.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 4, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> [excuse the double post]
> 
> The official  site is up, and it looks like they will be frequently updating the site with more news, featured characters, and concept art (now including the Badnik from the new teaser trailer) - all indicated by a countdown timer.
> 
> Also, "Eggman" is mentioned, so no Robotnik for us.



And there's even a timer counting down to each event 
F**k the skeptics with an iron rod! I'm looking forward to this as much as with SSBB!



Moondoggie said:


> Honestly the trailer didn't really do a lot for me, but I'm happy to see something of the game. It's about what I expected, and I'm sure that Sonic's actual running animation will be different by release. *I'd prefer the wind resistance run, but I wouldn't mind the 8 or circle for nostalgia purposes.*



^^This. Think what you want about the 3D sonic games, but they got the run animation down great. The 8 would be cool too, though. Especially seeing how it was implemented so well in Brawl.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 4, 2010)

i swear if i don't see sonics feet turn into fuckin circles or whatever, SEGA will not hear the end of it.

Heres hoping to a successful endeavor. cause if they fuck this shit up lol, its over for them. 

I was really hoping they'd redesign sonic for this.....i hate how he looks now for some reason.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 4, 2010)

From YeOldeButchere, in the Let's Play Sonic the Hedgehog 2006 contests, on why Eggman can run faster than Sonic...    

"That's easy. It's fear. Picture this:

    You're an industrialist, trying to modernize a backward planet and raise up standards of living through the use of technology, for the common good. One day, some of your industrial robots are blown up by a sentient, supersonic blue hedgehog. That's scary as fuck. Now, said hedgehog has it in his head that you're a monster who's turning animals into robots and wants to take over the world and oppress it, in large part because of all the steroids, speed, colloidal silver, and other assorted shit he's been taking in massive quantities for the past decade. You decide to see if you can't reason with the guy, but for your troubles you get assaulted, and your ride gets trashed beyond recognition.

    So you decide to deal with this like you would with any other pest problems: You put out some traps, like spike pits, modify a couple of your robots with .22 rifles, etc. The way you'd deal with any rodent, really. Soon enough, the hedgehog gets himself impaled, and you're done. Or so you think. Soon after, despite having quite clearly been drained of his precious bodily fluids, he's back and trashing your robots again. Maybe the other one was some sort of decoy? No matter, you're taking this into your own hands. You modify your ride, mad max style, adding a couple of guns, some spikes, missile, slowly swinging giant balls, that kind of stuff. Then you roll. You meet the hedgehog and after a brief struggle where he manages to make one or two lucky hits on spots you haven't really bothered armoring, you make him into thin gruel. This time you're sure he's done for.

    How wrong you are. Soon after, he's back. You can't believe it. You try to kill him yourself once more, but this time he seems to know where to strike. He seems to know when to strike. He seems to know when you'll strike. Once you realize that, you try to change your attack patterns, but it's too late, he's done enough damage to blow up your vehicle, and you barely escape with your life. For the next few days, he follows you, destroying everything you throw at him, and it's obvious he won't stop until he gets you. You can't sleep. You watch as he destroys everything you've done to help people: one after another, chemical plants, oil refineries, amusement parks, all you've built, gets blown up by this satanic, unholy, immortal demon from the deepest pits of hell. When you do manage to take him out, he's back within hours.

    Eventually, as you're trying to escape to the one place where you think you're safe, space, he defeats one of your latest creation, and for the first time, you're face to face with him. There's no steel plate protecting you. There's no vertical distance. He's there, staring at you with those empty, demonic eyes.

    You run like you've never run before. You just fucking run. "


----------



## Mort (Feb 4, 2010)

> From YeOldeButchere, in the Let's Play Sonic the Hedgehog 2006 contests, on why Eggman can run faster than Sonic...  *snip*


That was win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 4, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> [excuse the double post]
> 
> The official  site is up, and it looks like they will be frequently updating the site with more news, featured characters, and concept art (now including the Badnik from the new teaser trailer) - all indicated by a countdown timer.
> 
> Also, "Eggman" is mentioned, so no Robotnik for us.



Guess they just want to use his real name from now on, I did like Robotnik better as a name though.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2010)

*Sega Sonic was the best. But either way the concept is brilliant.*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 5, 2010)

Title music for Sonic 4:


What do you think?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2010)

not really sure what to make of it. Sounds pretty old school, no doubt about that. Not incredible, but it is pretty fun sounding, I guess.

It's meh.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 5, 2010)

how long has it been since i heard such godsent tunes. i didn't think they'd be THAT faithful to the old style music. i swore i'd hear some arbitrary guitar riffs. the fact that i heard none of that rock shit is enough to make me happy about something...


...they still better make his feet turn into fuckin figure 8's when he's running...


----------



## Mort (Feb 5, 2010)

> ...they still better make his feet turn into fuckin figure 8's when he's running...


He only ever did that in Sonic CD, and was when he charged up the peel out ability.  Well, that and brawl,


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 5, 2010)

Mort said:


> He only ever did that in Sonic CD, and was when he charged up the peel out ability.  Well, that and brawl,


I stil hope they improve the running animation.
It looks pretty bad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2010)

I miss the ol' Peel Out.


----------



## Mort (Feb 6, 2010)

> I stil hope they improve the running animation.
> It looks pretty bad.





> I miss the ol' Peel Out.


You guys appear to be in luck, check out this post from the official sega forums:



Looks like we might be seeing a return of the wheelo feet and the peel out after all, Sonic was apparently in mid jog.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 6, 2010)

Mort said:


> You guys appear to be in luck, check out this post from the official sega forums:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we might be seeing a return of the wheelo feet and the peel out after all, Sonic was apparently in mid jog.


That's exactly what I was assuming when I saw it. The gameplay footage didn't show enough so Sonic would not have been at his fastest. Still, good news though.


----------



## Kokaku (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking forward to this :33


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 6, 2010)

I wait for more information.

lol the official website is available in american, english and australian languages 



Eunectes said:


> I stil hope they improve the running animation.
> It looks pretty bad.



I agree


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 6, 2010)

Mort said:


> You guys appear to be in luck, check out this post from the official sega forums:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we might be seeing a return of the wheelo feet and the peel out after all, Sonic was apparently in mid jog.


It is stil pretty stupid to show Sonic walking so slow.
Why couldn,t they just show him running at a higher speed to get people more excited and not like in the trailer when there is epic music playing and all Sonic does is walk


----------



## Mort (Feb 6, 2010)

> It is stil pretty stupid to show Sonic walking so slow.
> Why couldn,t they just show him running at a higher speed to get people more excited and not like in the trailer when there is epic music playing and all Sonic does is walk


A number of reasons I can imagine.  Aside from him running up hill and going through a cork screw(Which even in the old games sonic's never had the wheelo feet through).  The whole cork screw is an old speed gimmick from Sonic 2, and a way to say "Hey, this thing is legit" to all the Sonic fans who rage about Sonic not being like he was in the olden days.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> It is stil pretty stupid to show Sonic walking so slow.
> Why couldn,t they just show him running at a higher speed to get people more excited and not like in the trailer when there is epic music playing and all Sonic does is walk


Now that's just complaining for the sake of complaining


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> It is stil pretty stupid to show Sonic walking so slow.
> Why couldn,t they just show him running at a higher speed to get people more excited and not like in the trailer when there is epic music playing and all Sonic does is walk





DragonTiger said:


> Now that's just complaining for the sake of complaining



Agreed.... 

Regarding this news, that's pretty cool. The wheelo feet are back! I wonder what his arms are gonna look like. Wind-resistance or braced-for-impact? Yeah, I know, minor thing to ask about.


----------



## cfhfdg (Feb 6, 2010)

Why don't they just make another Sonic Rush title. Games are way better than the original ones.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 6, 2010)

cfhfdg said:


> Why don't they just make another Sonic Rush title. *Games are way better than the original ones.*



Blasphemy. Nothing beats Sonic 2.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Feb 6, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Blasphemy. Nothing beats Sonic 2.



Except Sonic 3 and Knuckles, of course.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 6, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Regarding this news, that's pretty cool. The wheelo feet are back! I wonder what his arms are gonna look like. Wind-resistance or braced-for-impact? Yeah, I know, minor thing to ask about.



Or both depending on his speed, but that's probably asking a bit much.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Blasphemy. Nothing beats Sonic 2.


----------



## Helix (Feb 7, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Blasphemy. Nothing beats Sonic 2.



I agree, Sonic 2 was awesome sauce.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2010)

Hope this turns out to be the most difficult Sonic yet.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 7, 2010)

Ningen said:


> Except Sonic 3 and Knuckles, of course.



Sonic 3, not so much.

Sonic and Knuckles


----------



## Mort (Feb 7, 2010)

> Sonic 3, not so much.
> 
> Sonic and Knuckles


Wrong.  Sonic 3 and Knuckles.  Lock on Cartridge FTW.





> Sonic 3 is overrated and easy to play. Sonic Unleashed was more fun.


I do really think that if they removed the werehog Unleashed would _easily_ be one of the best Sonic titles ever.  My only other problem with it is that Sonic is completely unable to go slow, meaning theres absolutely no platforming whatsoever.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 7, 2010)

Mort said:


> Wrong.  Sonic 3 and Knuckles.  Lock on Cartridge FTW.I do really think that if they removed the werehog Unleashed would _easily_ be one of the best Sonic titles ever.  My only other problem with it is that Sonic is completely unable to go slow, meaning theres absolutely no platforming whatsoever.


Even if it was just daytime levels, it's still not the same Sonic. It's annoying to be on-rails and not even tell when there's a stupid barricade so you'll most likely always end up hitting yourself against the partition.


----------



## Mort (Feb 7, 2010)

> Even if it was just daytime levels, it's still not the same Sonic. It's annoying to be on-rails and not even tell when there's a stupid barricade so you'll most likely always end up hitting yourself against the partition.


What? Really not sure what you mean.  You mean grinding? I like grinding in Sonic.  I never had a problem with with not being able to see things in time to avoid them in Unleashed.  Granted I've only played the Wii version.  I mean just look at this level.



*Awesome*


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 7, 2010)

Mort said:


> What? Really not sure what you mean.  You mean grinding? I like grinding in Sonic.  I never had a problem with with not being able to see things in time to avoid them in Unleashed.  Granted I've only played the Wii version.  I mean just look at this level.
> 
> 
> 
> *Awesome*


I'm not talking about grinding. I don't mind it as much since I loved the grinding from SA2:B, but I don't like that the levels are on-rails because you're not in control of where Sonic goes. In the first daytime level you keep moving forward and suddenly there's a partition and you have to press a button to slide under it but unless you've memorized where those walls are you'll always get hit and that just kills the momentum. I mean, sure, visuals are great, but I did not play the game because it looked pretty.


----------



## Mort (Feb 7, 2010)

> I'm not talking about grinding. I don't mind it as much since I loved the grinding from SA2:B, but I don't like that the levels are on-rails because you're not in control of where Sonic goes.


But the levels aren't really on rails though.  You can control where Sonic goes, just really poorly while slow, which I also dislike. 


> In the first daytime level you keep moving forward and suddenly there's a partition and you have to press a button to slide under it but unless you've memorized where those walls are you'll always get hit and that just kills the momentum. I mean, sure, visuals are great, but I did not play the game because it looked pretty.


I've really never had a problem with them personally.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 8, 2010)

So this takes place even before Sonic CD and the Adventure series. Well that would explain why Amy and the others wouldn't show up.
Since it's episodic, it wouldn't be suprising if Tail starts following Sonic in later episodes.


----------



## Mort (Feb 9, 2010)

> So this takes place even before Sonic CD and the Adventure series. Well that would explain why Amy and the others wouldn't show up.
> Since it's episodic, it wouldn't be suprising if Tail starts following Sonic in later episodes.


Sonic CD is generally considered the second game in canon. So this is between Sonic 3 & Knuckles and Sonic Adventure.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Feb 9, 2010)

Mort said:


> But the levels aren't really on rails though.  You can control where Sonic goes, just really poorly while slow, which I also dislike.
> 
> I've really never had a problem with them personally.



Honestly, you can't control him when going at high speeds either. I played the PS3 version and all I really had to do was push the boost button and watch out for the occasional obstacle and jump when I wanted to reach a higher place. But you couldn't move left or right correctly sometimes unless you were using the sidestep.

You never really have a chance to explore the environments, much like you could in the 2D games. There aren't true multiple paths, just a sort of shortcut or out of your way ally that'll lead you back on the main road. (Could probably be argued against the 2D games too, so my logic is probably flawed) 

A level like Mushroom Hill Zone is a good example of multiple paths and where you have full control of Sonic. I know of at least 4 different Bonus Stage Rings in that stage, and to find them you had to occasionally get off the main path and look around. A better example is probably Flying Battery Zone...

To summarize, Unleashed doesn't let you explore the environment much like the 2D games. Ergo, why it felt like the game was on rails. Don't get me wrong, I liked Unleashed and it was fun but it wasn't a return to basics like Sega had promised.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 10, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Hope this turns out to be the most difficult Sonic yet.



Doubt it. Sonic 2 for the Game Gear is still top tier for hard.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

sonic series needs to end


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2010)

your posting needs to end

on topic: I remember Sonic 2, I loved that game. I think I lost it though


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2010)

you know what sonic needs?

it needs to get rid of sonic's voice


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, yes it does.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 10, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you know what sonic needs?
> 
> it needs to get rid of sonic's voice


Sonic probably won't talk in this game anyway. At least I hope he doesn't.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Feb 10, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Doubt it. Sonic 2 for the Game Gear is still top tier for hard.


The one with the mine stage as it's first, or second, level? That stage continues to haunt my dreams. 


QBnoYouko said:


> Sonic probably won't talk in this game anyway. At least I hope he doesn't.


I'll keep my bar set low on that one. If they haven't said anything about cutscenes then we're probably in the clear. Hopefully anyways.


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 10, 2010)

For all of you getting your hopes up:


----------



## Si Style (Feb 10, 2010)

♥TheBearjew♥ said:


> For all of you getting your hopes up:



Ok, you posted your little picture; now kindly fuck off


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll see when I play it.

They almost had it in Unleashed, except for the stupid Were-Hog segments.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2010)

What's wrong with his voice...?


----------



## Mort (Feb 10, 2010)

> you know what sonic needs?
> 
> it needs to get rid of sonic's voice


Jason Griffith Sounds fine and Mike Pollock as Eggman is hilarious.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 10, 2010)

?TheBearjew? said:


> For all of you getting your hopes up:



You scared the shit out of me with that....

Thank God it wasn't what I was expecting.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 11, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Agreed....
> 
> Regarding this news, that's pretty cool. The *wheelo feet* are back! I wonder what his arms are gonna look like. Wind-resistance or braced-for-impact? Yeah, I know, minor thing to ask about.



Is that what you guys call it? Wheelo Feet?


----------



## Mort (Feb 11, 2010)

> Is that what you guys call it? Wheelo Feet?





Not just us actually.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 12, 2010)

Seems OCRemix wants to work on Sonic 4's music!


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 12, 2010)

^ Let them SEGA. *Please*. Let them.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 12, 2010)

^Indeed. Im not going to expect it, but that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 15, 2010)

I LOVED the GB Advance Sonic games. they had the gameplay, platforming, graphics, and music. (almost flipped at remixed green hill zone music)

 Sega was screwing up the console games while making awesome handheld installments. but no1 ever seems to mention the handheld games. they were the only things keeping me from saying the hedgehog died.


----------



## Mort (Feb 15, 2010)

> I LOVED the GB Advance Sonic games. they had the gameplay, platforming, graphics, and music. (almost flipped at remixed green hill zone music)
> 
> Sega was screwing up the console games while making awesome handheld installments. but no1 ever seems to mention the handheld games. they were the only things keeping me from saying the hedgehog died.


Oh silly!  Everyone knows a game isn't a real game if its on a nintendo hand held. (This was actually talked about on page 9).


----------



## chrisp (Feb 15, 2010)

I want to play it now!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 15, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> I LOVED the GB Advance Sonic games. they had the gameplay, platforming, graphics, and music. (almost flipped at remixed green hill zone music)
> 
> Sega was screwing up the console games while making awesome handheld installments. but no1 ever seems to mention the handheld games. they were the only things keeping me from saying the hedgehog died.



The gameplay in regards to special stages was probably the worst since Sonic 2 on the GameGear. Especially Sonic Advance 2.

What's with Sonic and the number 2 making things worse? Sonic 2 on the Genesis/Mega Drive had annoying special stages, Sonic 2 on the Game Gear had emeralds hidden in specific locations, and Sonic Advance 2 had that AWFUL idea of finding 7 ring coins in a stage, and completing it without dying.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 15, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> I LOVED the GB Advance Sonic games. they had the gameplay, platforming, graphics, and music. (almost flipped at remixed green hill zone music)
> 
> Sega was screwing up the console games while making awesome handheld installments. but no1 ever seems to mention the handheld games. they were the only things keeping me from saying the hedgehog died.



Yeah, I really liked what they did with green hill zone, I also loved the Chao Angel stage in Sonic Advance 3. It's weird, still to this day I haven't played through Sonic Advance 2. Just 1 and 3, don't know why. 

Though I hear it's the weakest in the series.

But yeah, I alway see people say stuff like "Sonic going back to it's roots" or "Sonic finally going back to 2d". And all I can think is when did it leave exactly? But I digress, and say stay silent about it.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 15, 2010)

i think this will actually be a good game. sonic 1 was good, sonic 2 was great, and sonic 3 pwned all. i loved the co-op in it... they need co-op in sonic 4 and none of those weird ass characters... amy rose or w/e.

just sonic, tails, and knuckles.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 16, 2010)

The Advance and Rush series' deviated too much from the original formula, which is why people don't consider them on the same level as the old Genesis titles.

Sounds like ST will be taking a big step back to recreate that winning formula again. I personally can't wait to see how it will turn out.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2010)

Some screenshots and a gameplay video have been leaked:


Looks good so far.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2010)

Fix the animation and gravity Sonic has in the game. *Please.*

He looks really awkward when he jumps, like he's on the moon, or the Game Boy.


----------



## Seany (Feb 16, 2010)

Jesus, finally i can like Sonic again!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2010)

The level design looks dope. I'm gonna have to agree with Goofs on the jumping. Waaay to floaty. It seems like there's some type of gravity cheat on. Hopefully it gets fixed. Still not all too fond of the music.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 16, 2010)

needs more speed!


----------



## Mort (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like Sonic does the figure 8 at top speed as well!  I think we have Nintendo to thank for that.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 16, 2010)

Crimidy, the video's removed. Sega already went through YT as well. No one has links to the screens and video, huh?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Crimidy, the video's removed. Sega already went through YT as well. No one has links to the screens and video, huh?


Nah, didn't think about ripping the video or anything till now.

In other news though, apparently Dimps is going to have a hand in this title:


Edit: Apparently Sega hasn't gotten everywhere yet. Just a simple search for Sonic 4 Gameplay turned this up. Not sure how long it'll last though:


Or if that doesn't work for anyone else, maybe it's just Firefox's cache working for me, luckily.

Edit: Yeah, it seems they haven't gotten around to actually taking it off GameTrailers yet:


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 16, 2010)

Never would've thought GT would save it..

Anyhoo, I like what I saw so far, but I have to agree about the jumping. I hope that Casino Street Zone is similar to the Casino from 2.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, Casino Street Zone is one of the areas I'm looking forward to the most right now. I loved Casino Night Zone in 2.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 17, 2010)

Casino Zones are always the ones I have the most trouble at. In Sonic and in life.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 17, 2010)

It still looks very BETA-ish to me... though you'd expect _a lot_ will be changed and tweaked between now and the summer. The foundations are most certainly there though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 17, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> It still looks very BETA-ish to me... though you'd expect _a lot_ will be changed and tweaked between now and the summer. The foundations are most certainly there though.



It's Sega though, so you never know.


----------



## Mort (Feb 18, 2010)

A recap of Sonic 4 by a member of the Sonic Stadium community:




> This kind of article is usually relegated to the community blog, but I believe that it is newsworthy enough to sit up here.
> 
> One of my fangaming buddies from SFGHQ, Endri (creator of Sonic Attitude), got the chance to play Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 1.  How?  He was invited to playtest the X360 version of the game on a Developer’s Console.  He had to run in and out, but he managed to post his impressions at Sonic Retro.  He will be elaborating further, but here is what he has said thus far (keep in mind that he is from Brazil and English is not his native language):
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 19, 2010)

The stuff he complained about was kind of stupid. :/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2010)

_* Sonic 4 plays like Advance 2/Sonic Rush._

Well, there goes all hope...


----------



## Mort (Feb 19, 2010)

> * Sonic 4 plays like Advance 2/Sonic Rush.
> 
> Well, there goes all hope...


Oh btw, it was discovered that the guy who posted that was lying out his ass.  I just felt like posting it anyway as your desperate attempts at trying to find _anything_ that justifies calling the game "RUINED FOREVAH" amuse me.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2010)

This game is on my list for most anticipated games.

Final Fantasy Versus XIII
Kingdom Hearts III
Final Fantasy XIII
Sonic the Hedgehog 4 *<*
Metal Gear Solid: Rising

Sonic the Hedgehog was the first video game I ever played. It's going to be something else going back to its and my roots.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2010)

Mort said:


> Oh btw, it was discovered that the guy who posted that was lying out his ass.  I just felt like posting it anyway as your desperate attempts at trying to find _anything_ that justifies calling the game "RUINED FOREVAH" amuse me.



Well, sometimes these calls about gameplay are true, and I didn't doubt it considering the amateurish leak before. Guess I should. 

Someone leaked the concept of Sonic Unleashed before that game was even announced before, so I wouldn't have been all too shocked if this posed true. Good thing it didn't I guess, but it seriously needs work. The gravity on Sonic is skin-crawling, in its current state.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> _* Sonic 4 plays like Advance 2/Sonic Rush._
> 
> Well, there goes all hope...


Even if the guy was telling the truth, Sonic Rush/Advanced 2 were great games.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 20, 2010)

What concerns me most is Dimps. I know some say they are a decent developer, but if they want to make an old-school Sonic game only really Sonic Team will know how its done..

Advance/Rush *is not* old school, Dimps. Bare that in mind.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2010)

Who said the goal was making an old-school Sonic game? They want it to have an old school feel to it, but it's called Sonic 4 for a reason. Something called progression.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know if it was posted but here a new video of the game with the screen title and a part of the first level.  Here 1 min and 26 sec of sonic 4



We can see there are 5 level (maybe more) and 3 acts per levels.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2010)

#1. I wish they just remixed the old theme, it was amazing.
#2. His speed isn't as ugly as it looked in the announcement trailer.
#3. The person playing is terrible, regardless of the slight glitches there were.


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2010)

Le Male said:


> I don't know if it was posted but here a new video of the game with the screen title and a part of the first level.  Here 1 min and 26 sec of sonic 4
> 
> 
> 
> We can see there are 5 level (maybe more) and 3 acts per levels.



Yeah it's all known it just keeps getting deleted from most places after Sega of America catches on.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Who said the goal was making an old-school Sonic game? They want it to have an old school feel to it, but it's called Sonic 4 for a reason. Something called progression.



But it looks like it's progressing into the current, playable Dimps-era Sonic. That's not the fun fun fun Sonic from the Genesis. It can't even compare.

And the fact it's called *SONIC 4* should cue levels of old school familiarity, like Mega Man 10 or Castlevania: Adventure Rebirth. If Dimps is making yet another Advance/Rush game, it shouldn't be called Sonic the Hedgehog 4. It's a terrible, unfitting name for such a game.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 20, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> But it looks like it's progressing into the current, playable Dimps-era Sonic. That's not the fun fun fun Sonic from the Genesis. It can't even compare.
> 
> And the fact it's called *SONIC 4* should cue levels of old school familiarity, like Mega Man 10 or Castlevania: Adventure Rebirth. If Dimps is making yet another Advance/Rush game, it shouldn't be called Sonic the Hedgehog 4. It's a terrible, unfitting name for such a game.


Why                                               ?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 20, 2010)

:



> So, is it just Dimps? Just Sonic Team? The answer is a bit of both:
> Yes, Dimps is working on the game. But there’s actually more to it than just that: at the same time, we also have members of Sonic Team, including the original senior level designer from _Sonic 3 &  Knuckles_ on the SEGA Genesis working alongside them. It is most definitely a partnership, and the result of this teamwork is something many of us are excited for.​


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 20, 2010)

＾No excuse to screw this game up. Hope there's more tidbits and video coming soon.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 20, 2010)

but black dynamite!...i liked Sonic Advance 2!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2010)

..Black Dynamite?!


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 20, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> The gameplay in regards to special stages was probably the worst since Sonic 2 on the GameGear. Especially Sonic Advance 2.
> 
> What's with Sonic and the number 2 making things worse? Sonic 2 on the Genesis/Mega Drive had annoying special stages, Sonic 2 on the Game Gear had emeralds hidden in specific locations, and Sonic Advance 2 had that AWFUL idea of finding 7 ring coins in a stage, and completing it without dying.



No.

Sonic 2 had the best special stages. Way better than "GET BLUE SPHERES!"
It was the best game too.


----------



## Mort (Feb 20, 2010)

No way!  Sonic 1 had the best special stages!


----------



## Mort (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm kind of curious how you guys feel about the two Adventure games. I really love the original Adventure. If they fixed the camera and removed Big the cat, it would be just as good as the classics. 

The thing I really like about it is the fact that it has the decency to give you a character select screen.  Sure there are other characters and play styles, but you don't have to play them.  You can just pick Sonic and go do some action stages if you like.  And even then, the other characters, Tails, Knuckles, Amy and Gamma were all well done and the only time I feel the unexpected genre change worked well in Sonic. The open world is tasteful too, not to huge, helps tie the zones and story together, and is actually kinda fun to run around in the more open areas of it. 

It also has the best levels in any 3D Sonic game as far as his levels go.  His levels were varied, some of them like Ice Cap and Twinkle Park had more emphasis on platforming while Speed Highway was fast, some of them with unique gimmicks like Ice Cap's snowboarding and twinkle park's bumper cars.  In adventure 2 all of Sonic's stages were kind of samey, pretty much just speed highway with a different face each time. 

Oh and the movement is momentum based.  While Sonic 4 is cool, if they actually did 3D Sonic games in this style I'd really like them.  Its a shame with how close they got to perfecting a 3D Sonic game the first time around, they couldn't get close to it again.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought the Adventure games were good..when they came out.

Now, I think they've aged horribly, are packed with some really terrible ideas, and place more of an emphasis on characters other than Sonic, which is the thing they shouldn't ever do again. I didn't buy a Sonic game to race, collect emeralds, fish, or go to Pumpkin Hill.

Sonic Heroes is even worse, though that game tosses four story modes when it should just be one.


----------



## Mort (Feb 22, 2010)

> I thought the Adventure games were good..when they came out.
> 
> Now, I think they've aged horribly, are packed with some really terrible ideas, and place more of an emphasis on characters other than Sonic, which is the thing they shouldn't ever do again. I didn't buy a Sonic game to race, collect emeralds, fish, or go to Pumpkin Hill.


I did.  Knuckles was my favorite character from the classics and even if emerald hunting was kind of lame, just gliding and climbing around was a blast in 3D.


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm..I still want to play it tho...


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Feb 22, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I thought the Adventure games were good..when they came out.
> 
> Now, I think they've aged horribly, are packed with some really terrible ideas, and place more of an emphasis on characters other than Sonic, which is the thing they shouldn't ever do again. I didn't buy a Sonic game to race, collect emeralds, fish, or go to Pumpkin Hill.
> 
> Sonic Heroes is even worse, though that game tosses four story modes when it should just be one.


Well this is true but I still found it to be a pretty decent and fun game. Better than Shadow the Hedgehog imo ~.~


----------



## Mort (Feb 24, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I thought the Adventure games were good..when they came out.
> 
> Now, I think they've aged horribly, are packed with some really terrible ideas, and place more of an emphasis on characters other than Sonic, which is the thing they shouldn't ever do again. I didn't buy a Sonic game to race, collect emeralds, fish, or go to Pumpkin Hill.
> 
> Sonic Heroes is even worse, though that game tosses four story modes when it should just be one.





Explain.  What part of that stage is terrible, excluding the obvious camera issues?  What part of it hasn't aged well?  Also, with Adventure 1, you can just pick up Sonic and not touch the other characters if you don't care to.  So really, go through that video and point out everything wrong with twinkle park.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 24, 2010)

Bluntly, it's the entire game, minus the music. The controls come off as very floaty, the homing attack has some randomness where it just doesn't work, same goes for the light dash or whatever it is for rings.

The whole adventure element to the game was half-baked and not truly realized. It comes off to hurt the game more than enhance it, to me.

But to elaborate a bit on that level, I would guess I'd say momentum. It seems to stop abruptly from even lightly bumping into things. Not that I'm saying that stage is bad or anything, it's one of the few stages I actually liked. Probably the music that sells it to me more than anything. At least the driving bit. The Sonic bit after that encompasses all of the issues I have with that game. You see a few parts where that momentum bit comes into motion. He also has some issues when it comes to slopes as you can see also in the video, but that's very minor.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah, that video brought back some awesome memories. I don't remember liking that stage as much as the others. Not a bad stage, just wasn't my favorite. Where's my old DC? I might need to break it out.

 I respect that ya manage to remain objective Goofy. Because of the nostalgia bug in me, I can't bring myself to dislike the game in any way, even _if_ the Big stages sucked and the camera was a bucket of ass .

I will disagree with you about the homing attack though. It really isn't all that difficult to use, one just has to nudge closer to the next enemy they wanna kill. The lock-on distance is a bit short, but if they made it too large, Sonic would be all over the place looking for stuff to kill everytime you press A.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 25, 2010)

Bout time SEGA is going back to their classic roots. If it ain't broke please don't fix it.

Now all we need is an actual Streets of Rage 2D game on PS3 or something and it's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Chaos Emeralds and, subsequently, Super Sonic confirmed.

Not really suprising, still it's news I guess.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, Super Sonic. . .


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2010)

I like how they confirm emeralds after they confirm Super Sonic.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 8, 2010)

@NeoGAF: 

Apparently an interview with Izuka in Game Informer magazine.



> Game Informer interviewed Izuka who gave some new info on the game. Highlights include..
> 
> What about Tails and Knuckles you ask? "Fans will be very pleased with the cast in episode 2."
> 
> ...


----------



## Psych (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope that it remains to be a 3D/2D game and not turn into the crappy new sonic games we have today.

I miss the old Sonic 3/Sonic&Knuckles style of gameplay.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 8, 2010)

I realise we're now living in 2010 and times move on, but it _still_ looks a little too "new-school" for me, by that I mean that when I see the screenshots im looking at Rush/Advance and not Sonic 1/2/3&K. I suppose basing that on a couple of screenshots is a tad short sighted though, and unless I get my hands on it for real and listen to the music then I'll have to reserve my judgement for now.

The _least_ they could have done was use a classic HUD though. That one looks ugly imo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 8, 2010)

Please, if there's any divine entity up there in the clouds, please limit whatever involvement Takashi Iizuka has with the game.

For those who don't know, he's the man who created Shadow, as well as the director to Sonic Rivals 1 and 2, Shadow the Hedgehog, Sonic Adventure 1 and 2, and NiGHTS 2. I'd personally put a lot of the failures the series has had on his head.


----------



## Mort (Mar 8, 2010)

> Sonic Adventure 1 and 2,


 Having replayed it, I think Sonic Adventure 1 was the _real_ high point of the series. 


> and NiGHTS 2.


Despite a few gameplay flaws, the game still managed to be one of the most charming titles I've ever played. That and it played perfectly fine if you used the classic controller.


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2010)

Mort said:


> Having replayed it, I think Sonic Adventure 1 was the _real_ high point of the series.



Sure, if you don't care about an atrocious camera that constantly spasms and embarassingly easy gameplay.

I like next to nothing about Sonic Adventure other than the music. I can accept that at the time it was visually great and must've seemed like a "cool" way to bring Sonic to 3D but the game aged horribly very quickly!

To me now it feels like a complete mess of a game. A bunch of random gameplay ideas mushed together in an unpolished and unrefined experience that you can barely control.


----------



## Mort (Mar 8, 2010)

> and embarassingly easy gameplay.


Yeah, this is where you lose all credibility.  All of the 2D Sonic games were easy as dirt, with Sonic 2 being the easiest of all of them (Excluding the final boss, but even then he's still easy.)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2010)

James said:


> To me now it feels like a complete mess of a game. A bunch of random gameplay ideas mushed together in an unpolished and unrefined experience that you can barely control.



Personally, i couldn't disagree more, especially on the control complaint part. Adventure 1 and 2 were the only 3D Sonic with a Sonic that mixes the platforming and speed in a way that translated very well the old 2D gameplay and most of the stage design complemented it perfectly.

The camera was shit though, yeah.



Goofy Titan said:


> Please, if there's any divine entity up there in the clouds, please limit whatever involvement Takashi Iizuka has with the game.
> 
> For those who don't know, he's the man who created Shadow, as well as the director to Sonic Rivals 1 and 2, Shadow the Hedgehog, Sonic Adventure 1 and 2, and *NiGHTS 2.* I'd personally put a lot of the failures the series has had on his head.



Sega had next to 0 support on the revival of the NiGHTS franchise on the assumption that it would sell like shit. They basically forced the original creator to do it on the Wii with a limited budget when he wanted to do it on the PS3 and 360. It's Sega at its finest.

NiGTHS 2 was still a good game though.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 8, 2010)

> he didn’t see players paying $60 for a 2-D Sonic game on disc.



I would be a lot more happy paying $60 for one 2d Sonic game than paying $5 for all the 3D crap they have been releasing all this years combined.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 8, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Chaos Emeralds and, subsequently, Super Sonic confirmed.
> 
> Not really suprising, still it's news I guess.



yes!! Super Sonic rox my sox!!



QBnoYouko said:


> @NeoGAF:
> 
> Apparently an interview with Izuka in Game Informer magazine.



it looks like classic greatness with a slightly 3D look


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2010)

Mort said:


> Having replayed it, I think Sonic Adventure 1 was the _real_ high point of the series.



I disagree. I personally think SA2 is at the top. The varied gameplay, more coherant storyline and removal of Big the Cat makes it the best of the 3D Sonic games IMO.



James said:


> Sure, if you don't care about an atrocious camera that constantly spasms and embarassingly easy gameplay.
> 
> To me now it feels like a complete mess of a game. A bunch of random gameplay ideas mushed together in an unpolished and unrefined experience that you can barely control.



lolwut?


----------



## Mort (Mar 8, 2010)

> I disagree. I personally think SA2 is at the top. The varied gameplay, more coherant storyline and removal of Big the Cat makes it the best of the 3D Sonic games IMO.


Nah, I disagree. I prefer the emphasis on platforming in Sonic's stages in the first adventure.  The stages were more varied in SA1 as well. In Sonic Adventure 2 all of Sonic's levels were essentially Speed Highway painted differently. And even then, there wasn't much variety to the stages cosmetically either. 

Sonic Adventure had:

Emerald Coast
Windy Valley
Casinopolis
Ice Cap
Twinkle Park
Speed Highway
Red Mountain
Egg Carrier
Lost World
Final Egg

Sonic Adventure 2 had:

City Escape
Metal Harbor
Green Forest
Pyramid Cave
Crazy Gadget
Final Rush

The unique Sonic levels in Adventure 2 are Crazy Gadget because of its gravity changing gimmick and Final Rush because of the heavy focus on grinding rails. The others were all really samey. All of Sonic's Stages in Adventure 1 were all pretty varied in my opinion.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 12, 2010)

Scans from new NP, thanks to a member at :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 18, 2010)

I gotta admit, it's pretty badass. Really catchy.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 18, 2010)

the interview in the article has me hyped for the game now more than ever. the dude who did sonic 3 music is doing this, the dude who did the level designs in sonic 2 is overseeing this and says theirs a little of sonic 2 in it. this game has the potential to be the best sonic game since sonic 2.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 18, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> the interview in the article has me hyped for the game now more than ever. *the dude who did sonic 3 music is doing this,* the dude who did the level designs in sonic 2 is overseeing this and says theirs a little of sonic 2 in it. this game has the potential to be the best sonic game since sonic 2.



:amazed

The resurrected Michael Jackson for this.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 18, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> :amazed
> 
> *The resurrected Michael Jackson for this.*





fuckin amazing.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 18, 2010)

Well they finally learned what made the Sonic series great and decided to create a game based upon that... Though I have to say that the fact there are no other characters sort of turns away from the whole aspect of having a cast.

Having more characters is fine, AS LONG AS YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH THEM! SonicTeam pretty much only made a big cast for the sake of keeping the series fresh and interesting to play.

Glad they are going with a "Storyless" game. Sonic, as far as platformers go and should be handled, should not really need an engaging story to drive the plot of the game. It sounds boring from a storyteller's point of view, but as long as the game is fun, who cares if it has a story? Case in point being the Mario and Kirby series, the story is minimal- Bowser kidnapped the princess, something is happening on Popstar. After that brief telling you go out there, stomp on Goombas and steal the Beam ability from a Waddle Doo.


I'm looking forward to this, this is how the Sonic series SHOULD be handled.


----------



## Corran (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking at the new screenshots.....homing ability  This is my only real complaint.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 18, 2010)

Iizuka said it was to add to the excitement of continuous attacks and provide new means to discover alternate routes in the sky.

If you're going to complain about it for that reason then don't play. I think the Homing Attack works with the classic feel of the series, it opens up gameplay possibilities. Besides, it's not like Sonic will continuously use the Homing attack to beat every boss battle with little difficulty, that would be stupid in terms of the programmers.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2010)

Drunkenwhale pretty much said what I was about to... in a _much_ nicer way.


----------



## Mort (Mar 19, 2010)

> The resurrected Michael Jackson for this.


Michael Jackson isn't a music composer. 

Only two songs that had any relation to Michael Jackson made it to Sonic 3. Both of those were written by Brad Buxer, I.E. the guy Jackson was paying to write all his music for him at the time. Do you really think singing a song is the same as writing one? Even Quincy Jones, the guy who produced and worked with Michael on Thriller(widely regarded as his best album) stated that on the songs Michael is credited with, he would call him up and hum a melody he though up for a song, and Quincy would transcribe the melody, write the chord progression, arrangement, hire musicians and then teach Michael how to sing the final project. Do you really think that because someone's name is on the album that they had much of a hand in actually making it at ALL!? Do you even have any idea how the pop music business has worked over the past forty some years?

Sure MJ was a good singer, no a great singer, a legendary singer, doesn't mean he can really write and it doesn't mean he had as big of a hand in creating the music he is mostly known for, or even Sonic 3. He didn't even have any knowledge of how to read sheet music. And if you're going to pull the whole"The melody is the heart of a song" crap, I'm going to preemptively tell you that it is BS. Improvising over chord changes has been a huge staple of music over the years. If you know what you're doing, or monkey around with the notes from the chord long enough, you'll get something catchy eventually. You disagree? Oh well than I'm sure Eddy Van Helen's solo over beat it was completely written by MJ, too. Has nothing to do with knowledge of scales, chord progressions or anything like that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 19, 2010)

Mort said:


> Michael Jackson isn't a music composer.
> 
> Only two songs that had any relation to Michael Jackson made it to Sonic 3. Both of those were written by Brad Buxer, I.E. the guy Jackson was paying to write all his music for him at the time. Do you really think singing a song is the same as writing one? Even Quincy Jones, the guy who produced and worked with Michael on Thriller(widely regarded as his best album) stated that on the songs Michael is credited with, he would call him up and hum a melody he though up for a song, and Quincy would transcribe the melody, write the chord progression, arrangement, hire musicians and then teach Michael how to sing the final project. Do you really think that because someone's name is on the album that they had much of a hand in actually making it at ALL!? Do you even have any idea how the pop music business has worked over the past forty some years?
> 
> Sure MJ was a good singer, no a great singer, a legendary singer, doesn't mean he can really write and it doesn't mean he had as big of a hand in creating the music he is mostly known for, or even Sonic 3. He didn't even have any knowledge of how to read sheet music. And if you're going to pull the whole"The melody is the heart of a song" crap, I'm going to preemptively tell you that it is BS. Improvising over chord changes has been a huge staple of music over the years. If you know what you're doing, or monkey around with the notes from the chord long enough, you'll get something catchy eventually. You disagree? Oh well than I'm sure Eddy Van Helen's solo over beat it was completely written by MJ, too. Has nothing to do with knowledge of scales, chord progressions or anything like that.



It was a joke          .


And rhythm is the most important factor of a song, followed by melody.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2010)

lol, it was just a joke, Mort


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2010)

Nah son, it's whether the track is hot or not i.e. Is Wayne or Jigga Man on it?


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 19, 2010)

Corran said:


> Looking at the new screenshots.....homing ability  This is my only real complaint.



shit worked fine in the advance games imo. definitely amped up the level designs and secret routes and just allowed another way to keep u moving fast after building momentum. im always wary of it cause its just borderline counterproductinve to platforming in theory....u know, relying on well timed jumps, timing and what not. but it worked b4 so i hope they'll do it right again.

anyone know if its just a single button game or will there be an action button seperate from jump?



> Michael Jackson isn't a music composer.
> 
> Only two songs that had any relation to Michael Jackson made it to Sonic 3. Both of those were written by Brad Buxer, I.E. the guy Jackson was paying to write all his music for him at the time. Do you really think singing a song is the same as writing one? Even Quincy Jones, the guy who produced and worked with Michael on Thriller(widely regarded as his best album) stated that on the songs Michael is credited with, he would call him up and hum a melody he though up for a song, and Quincy would transcribe the melody, write the chord progression, arrangement, hire musicians and then teach Michael how to sing the final project. Do you really think that because someone's name is on the album that they had much of a hand in actually making it at ALL!? Do you even have any idea how the pop music business has worked over the past forty some years?
> 
> Sure MJ was a good singer, no a great singer, a legendary singer, doesn't mean he can really write and it doesn't mean he had as big of a hand in creating the music he is mostly known for, or even Sonic 3. He didn't even have any knowledge of how to read sheet music. And if you're going to pull the whole"The melody is the heart of a song" crap, I'm going to preemptively tell you that it is BS. Improvising over chord changes has been a huge staple of music over the years. If you know what you're doing, or monkey around with the notes from the chord long enough, you'll get something catchy eventually. You disagree? Oh well than I'm sure Eddy Van Helen's solo over beat it was completely written by MJ, too. Has nothing to do with knowledge of scales, chord progressions or anything like that.



Mort be trippin hard.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 19, 2010)

delirium said:


> Nah son, it's whether the track is hot or not i.e. Is Wayne or Jigga Man on it?



Why not have both Mr. Carters on it? PLATINUM GAME FIRST WEEK.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 19, 2010)

this could be cool...but.
If Sonic has any dialogue...imma be disappointed.
Also the problem with rush & shit, is that you really just press that blitz button whenever the hell you can, someone showed final bettery stage in youtube, remember you gotta actually jump on shit, sonics on monkey bars & crap, all that stuff that doesn't involve...runnin?
I dunno rush & crap feel like a pretty linear road, & I had fun with the speed but you know once that was over that was over...& the bosses were homo as fuck.


----------



## Helix (Mar 19, 2010)

I feel the nostalgia seeping in already.


----------



## Corran (Mar 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _How the homing attack works_ 









So yeah you don't even need to jump to use the homing attack. Kinda like "Push X to make game play itself".

Quote from Nintendo Magazine:
_

Takashi Iizuka: As you know, Homing Attack was an action featured from 'Sonic Adventure' and it didn't appear in the classic series. In Sonic 4 the Homing Attack is added, and this provides sense of speed that none of the classic series have._


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting, they added a "targeting" icon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 28, 2010)

Gee, it sure is leaked music around here?

If that music is seriously legitimate, they've somehow made a retro soundtrack more forgettable than most of the music in Mega Man 10.

I thought Jun Senoue would have been better than this. Maybe they should revive Michael Jackson and get him to do stuff like Hydrocity Zone again.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 28, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Gee, it sure is leaked music around here?
> 
> If that music is seriously legitimate, they've somehow made a retro soundtrack more forgettable than most of the music in Mega Man 10.
> 
> I thought Jun Senoue would have been better than this. Maybe they should revive Michael Jackson and get him to do stuff like Hydrocity Zone again.


Or maybe you should stop trying to find any reason to bash the game?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 28, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Or maybe you should stop trying to find any reason to bash the game?



I deserve credit for not going into rage every second I know Takeshi Iizuka is involved with the game, methinks.

But seriously, I'm not even talking about the gameplay here. If they fix the physics, it'll be tolerable. The music on the other hand...eesh.

This sounds like someone is just experimenting with Genesis-esqe music, which shouldn't be the case, considering the composer.


----------



## Mort (Mar 28, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I deserve credit for not going into rage every second I know Takeshi Iizuka is involved with the game, methinks.
> 
> But seriously, I'm not even talking about the gameplay here. If they fix the physics, it'll be tolerable. The music on the other hand...eesh.
> 
> This sounds like someone is just experimenting with Genesis-esqe music, which shouldn't be the case, considering the composer.



The Mad Gear themes are awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 28, 2010)

Mort said:


> The Mad Gear themes are awesome.



I think they're pretty okay, but what the FUCK is with that god awful Special Stage music? When did we enter an options menu to a Kirby game when collecting Chaos Emeralds?

The first boss theme is probably the worst boss theme I've ever heard in a retro game, and probably the worst of any Sonic game. Unless that theme is for Pokey/Porky, it shouldn't sound like that.


----------



## Mort (Mar 29, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think they're pretty okay, but what the FUCK is with that god awful Special Stage music? When did we enter an options menu to a Kirby game when collecting Chaos Emeralds?
> 
> The first boss theme is probably the worst boss theme I've ever heard in a retro game, and probably the worst of any Sonic game. Unless that theme is for Pokey/Porky, it shouldn't sound like that.



Actually that particular boss theme is a remix of an unused theme from Sonic 3D.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 29, 2010)

Mort said:


> Actually that particular boss theme is a remix of an unused theme from Sonic 3D.



Yeah, I heard about that on NeoGAF. Still, hella weak compared to the second one.



> Wasn't Porky's them a death metal song?



Well, I meant that it had a silly comical nature to it, which is the way Porky's theme was presented in Super Smash Bros Brawl



> That and its no worse than the boss theme from Sonic 1 and *the original midboss theme from Sonic 3*



Did you just diss one of the Michael Jackson songs?! 

[YOUTUBE]MED0uyAlBvo[/YOUTUBE]

You be hatin'.


----------



## Mort (Mar 29, 2010)

> Yeah, I heard about that on NeoGAF. Still, hella weak compared to the second one.


True. Its probably a mid boss theme or something. 


> Well, I meant that it had a silly comical nature to it, which is the way Porky's theme was presented in Super Smash Bros Brawl


Everyone knows Porky is no laughing matter.  





> Did you just diss one of the Michael Jackson songs?!


Yeah! And I dissed him on the last page too


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Did you just diss one of the Michael Jackson songs?!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MED0uyAlBvo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You be hatin'.



"Sup lil' b--hes? Yo my name is Knuckles
And I ain't comin' in this place here for s--t's and chuckles
So take a step back unless you wanna get knocked
Cuz I'm a bad mothaf--ka' with some wicked dreadlocks."


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 29, 2010)

^those lyrics were inspired from pumpkin hill weren't they?  (SA2:B)




Also im glad someone else agrees that Sonic 2 is the best


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 29, 2010)

Homing attack? O_o

I hope they make it have disadvantages.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 29, 2010)

Is it just me... or do a few of those sound like some of the Sonic 3D tracks??

Not that im complaining.. they're pretty awesome for the most part.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 29, 2010)

Corran said:


> *Spoiler*: _How the homing attack works_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that different from using X to boost in Sonic Rush and Unleashed?

And need we forget the Genesis/Mega Drive had three buttons and all three of them in every classic Sonic game were "A/B/C = Jump + Midair action"?



Goofy Titan said:


> I think they're pretty okay, *but what the FUCK is with that god awful Special Stage music? When did we enter an options menu to a Kirby game when collecting Chaos Emeralds?*



Really? When I play a Kirby game the options are usually some jazzy deal.
[YOUTUBE]rFzCDNan-EE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> ^those lyrics were inspired from pumpkin hill weren't they?  (SA2:B)



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoWwBcq4d7o[/YOUTUBE]


Go to around 3:54


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 29, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Gee, it sure is leaked music around here?
> 
> If that music is seriously legitimate, they've somehow made a retro soundtrack more forgettable than most of the music in Mega Man 10.
> 
> I thought Jun Senoue would have been better than this. Maybe they should revive Michael Jackson and get him to do stuff like Hydrocity Zone again.


That music is weak :/


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 29, 2010)

Homing ability in the game?

If done right, you can still play fast at Sonic speed.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2010)

Just think of the Homing attack as a constant Fire Shield from Sonic 3, only you have no protection from flames, you don't get an extra hit, and you home in on enemies.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 30, 2010)

All pretty cool.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2010)

It's sad when fan works are heads and shoulders above the original work. My favorite was the "Classic Arrangement" version. That one reminded me alot of Sonic 3.


----------



## Corran (Mar 30, 2010)

Splash Hill Act 1


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2010)

FA = Freaking Awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2010)

Something about that video makes Sonic look... I dunno... stiff? I'm definately not in love with his moderate speed and "Turn around" animations. I also find it wierd that he can walk up walls. He couldn't do thant in _any_ of the games. Even the "bad" ones.

Everything else looked cool. I like that his spring jump animation isn't just him looking up. That freefalling thing he's got going on is also a nice touch. I wonder if there's a reward system for racking up points like in SA2.


----------



## Helix (Mar 30, 2010)

Shirker said:


> It's sad when fan works are heads and shoulders above the original work. My favorite was the "Classic Arrangement" version. That one reminded me alot of Sonic 3.



The classic arrangement is great. Sega should just use that one.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 30, 2010)

sega really has no idea what their fans want.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 30, 2010)

Because the fans have no idea what they want.


----------



## DragonTiger (Mar 31, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Because the fans have no idea what they want.



So. Fucking. True.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 31, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Because the fans have no idea what they want.



A good Sonic game. Which this footage continues to confirm to not be the case.

I like how Sonic just walks up the wall at one point in the video and magically boosts into the air right after.

What the fuck's with that animation, too? Sonic looks so strange with his arms and legs spread like that...

Again, the physics are hilariously bad for a platformer, which is enough to kill the game. That's what WILL kill the game, Sonic Rush level design be damned. Fix that shit.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 31, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> A good Sonic game. Which this footage continues to confirm to not be the case.
> 
> I like how Sonic just walks up the wall at one point in the video and magically boosts into the air right after.
> 
> ...



The fans want based on comments (Read: Whining)

-A game with just Sonic, no other characters.
-Eggman to be called Robotnik, even though the name "Eggman" was the name he was given first, not by release, but by planning.
-To be able to use Super Sonic in normal levels.
-To have Archie/SatAM characters in the games.
-To be able to automatically go top speed with no effort.
-Sonic has to have Old-School design, especially if the game is to be a sequel to Sonic and Knuckles
-Sonic to not be voiced by Jason Griffith. (Maybe Jaleel White or Ryan Drummond)
-The world to be called Mobius, not Earth
-Nothing from the adventure series, especially the Homing Attack.

They want Sonic1, with the speed of Sonic Rush and Sonic's day stages in Unleashed, no other characters, but SEGA must replace every piece of continuity from the original games so that the SatAM/Archie Continuity gets wedged in so that it fits with the fanboys' childhoods.

Pretty much a complete mess made of the fanbase's wet dreams.

And even if SEGA gives what the fanbase wants, they'll still whine and cry about it.


Apparently, when there is nothing to home in on, Sonic does a little boost thing to get him to move.

The animation isn't bad, it needs to speed up a bit for the pace he goes, as for the falling with arms and feet in the air... YEAH...

Anyway, the game isn't fully out and they can fix some of the problems in time for release. If not, then I'm still getting it.

It's a platformer, they all rely on different engines.

Still, I'm playing the first Sonic Advance until then.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 31, 2010)

Corran said:


> Splash Hill Act 1


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 31, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Because the fans have no idea what they want.



Do they really suck so hard that they can't make a 2D sonic game that has the feel of the genesis titles and genesis-esque graphics? 

All i want is a sonic 2-ish game that has new level layouts that are new and fresh but at the same time feel like they're a homage to the old genesis sonic games. I also don't mind if you can play tails or knuckles since that adds replay value as long as there are different paths in their stages. I could care less far all that archie/SatAM pointless bullshit you listed. 

Wasn't this supposed to feel like the genesis sonic games? Wall walking wasn't in fucking sonic genesis games. WTF SEGA?! I think the only way we'll ever get a good 2D sonic game again that feels like the genesis titles and feeds off of it is if sega allowed their genesis music composer and genesis level designers to go work with nintendo(king of platformers). This is the only way the game would be on par if not better than the genesis games because sega nowadays sucks too hard and tries too hard to make games too easy and gimmicky as fuck. Oh and the fresh new look is fugly. Which is no surprise because since maybe sonic adventure 2 sega lost taste and style.



> Press B to boost! Press B to finish the stage with no problem!



ugh, are you serious?! that's STILL IN?! Okay i go back to my original statement of sega not knowing what we want and i stand corrected.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 31, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Anyone got a new vid? That one got taken down.


Kotaku's archived all the videos:


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2010)

Lost labyrinth looks awesome!


*Spoiler*: _Just incase people don't wanna get spoiled_ 



*Lost Labyrinth Act 1* looks effing sweet! A very well done stage. Can't wait to play this one

*Act 2*... not one of their best ideas. And it didn't help that the person playing it obviously didn't know how angles and gravity work.

*Act 3* is probably one of the best things I've seen in years. Reminds me alot of that one underwater stage in Sonic 3. I'm pretty sure they took a gander at it just to design this one.

*Boss Fight* looks nice. Looks like a teensy bit of thought involved with reaching Eggman. I also looks like jumping on top of him and letting gravity do the work or pressing the homing button multiple times won't get the job done, something that even the old games didn't have (If I remember correctly). He has one of those "temporarily invincible" things going on after he takes damage, so you work for your wins this time around.




Take a gander at the archive fellas. It might get you to change your tune atleast a lil bit. 'Cept for Goofy



EDIT*


> Press B to boost! Press B to finish the stage with no problem!





> ugh, are you serious?! that's STILL IN?! Okay i go back to my original statement of sega not knowing what we want and i stand corrected.



Yeah, that sucks. Especially since, if you don't press it in 30 sec intervals, SEGA sends a tracking bomb to your house.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 31, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Do they really suck so hard that they can't make a 2D sonic game that has the feel of the genesis titles and genesis-esque graphics?
> 
> All i want is a sonic 2-ish game that has new level layouts that are new and fresh but at the same time feel like they're a homage to the old genesis sonic games. I also don't mind if you can play tails or knuckles since that adds replay value as long as there are different paths in their stages. I could care less far all that archie/SatAM pointless bullshit you listed.
> 
> Wasn't this supposed to feel like the genesis sonic games? Wall walking wasn't in fucking sonic genesis games. WTF SEGA?! I think the only way we'll ever get a good 2D sonic game again that feels like the genesis titles and feeds off of it is if sega allowed their genesis music composer and genesis level designers to go work with nintendo(king of platformers). This is the only way the game would be on par if not better than the genesis games because sega nowadays sucks too hard and tries too hard to make games too easy and gimmicky as fuck. Oh and the fresh new look is fugly. Which is no surprise because since maybe sonic adventure 2 sega lost taste and style.



The story goes that many of the people who worked on the original Sonic games have either quit or have gone to work on other games.

All I care about is a fun game with little glitches or problems as possible. Sonic 1, 2, 3, Adventure 1, Adventure 2, Heroes, Advance 1, Battle, CD, The Fighters... They were fun for me.

Sonic Advance 1 would be what I would call Sonic the Hedgehog 4 since it plays exactly like the old games. Well close to Sonic 2 but not Sonic 3 in terms of speed anyway.

This game was supposed to feel like the Genesis games, yes. I think the problem with that though is that if they applied that engine to this game, people may think Sonic is too slow.



killedbydoorknob said:


> ugh, are you serious?! that's STILL IN?! Okay i go back to my original statement of sega not knowing what we want and i stand corrected.



I was being sarcastic about Goofy not bolding "To be able to automatically go top speed with no effort."

We have the Homing Attack, the one thing so far that gets the automatic hate, but apparently if Sonic is no where near anything that he could use it on, he'll simply "bounce" forward. Helpful if Sonic is simply stalling in mid air.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 31, 2010)

okay after looking at the vids on that page the first stage looked fun and classic and brought back memories, the first part of the labyrinth stage made me all giddy as fuck and actually made me think sega finally, FINALLY hit home with a sonic game since sonic 3&K. It looked awesome, nothing bad about it at all and had the sonic 2 feel all over it. The sound, music, level design, coloring, speed, EVERYTHING! Then comes Labyrinth stage act 2.......Good GOD SEGA! I knew you couldn't let a good thing last more than 3 acts! This shit is a fucking trainwreck! TAKE IT OUT NAO! 

I'm being serious that act 2 could ruin the whole experience of the game, specially if there are more gimmicky-shit stages like that later on.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 31, 2010)

*sigh*

It still has too many Rush elements for me. They need to slow him the fuck down and sort out the floaty gravity, at least.

Too much Dimps, not enough *original* Sonic Team.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> *sigh*
> 
> It still has too many Rush elements for me. *They need to slow him the fuck down* and *sort out the floaty gravity*, at least.
> 
> Too much Dimps, not enough *original* Sonic Team.



Huh? 

Agreed, he definately needs to be heavier. Seems like if you're a jump happy player, he's gonna be spending waaay to much time in the air. It's like a moon cheat or somethin'

Keep in mind though that these are speed runs, and whoever's playing is obviously trying to just give a glimpse into a game rather than feel it out.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 31, 2010)

if you still trying to see the shit....



things looking good imo. the above vid is HILARIOUS though. someone needs to be fired for that thought. but its warranted seeing how early games had little rides like this...they tried to be innovative with it since we're all next gen...they kinda....failed tho.

i'm not fond at all at how the homing seems to be like Sonic on EASY mode.

other than that, hoping for the best....just wish folks would quit damning SEGA to hell and proclaiming the failure of the game based on every lil hiccup they see.

It'd be awesome tho if you can play wit Super Sonic and he'd play similar to sonic unleashed with ridiculous speed and sonic booms.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 31, 2010)

my only gripe with the game is that retarded mine cart stage. It just looks like a sad attempt at making you appreciate the rest of the regular stages even more by giving you one shit stage that fucks your perspective up and makes you wank over the rest of the game not having it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 31, 2010)

i hear ya. hopefully they wont pull a stunt like that to the extent of Night Stages in Unleashed....tho i'm not optimistic at all lol.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 31, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Huh?



Just watch him in a couple of those videos. All you basically need to do is use his little "peel" technique in mid air and he hits the ground at full speed and it's too fucking fast. A couple of times in Lost Labyrinth Act 1 there he was missing chunks of the stage out because of how fast he was darting forward. It had Rush written all over it..

*EDIT:* The FOV in the game is off as well imo.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 31, 2010)

Hoooooly shit the mine cart level was horrible beyond words.

I like the little air dash thing, but I don't see myself liking this game at all.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Just watch him in a couple of those videos. All you basically need to do is use his little "peel" technique in mid air and he hits the ground at full speed and it's too fucking fast. A couple of times in Lost Labyrinth Act 1 there he was missing chunks of the stage out because of how fast he was darting forward. It had Rush written all over it..
> 
> *EDIT:* The FOV in the game is off as well imo.



I just found it amusing that a character whose main aspect is his speed needed to slow down 

Anyhoozle, by "peel technique in midair", you the homing attack with no enemies around right? Well I raise my previous point again, he was probably doing that because it's a speed run. Besides, it's a completely optional exploit and one that's probably going to be fixed come release time, so I honestly don't see what the big deal is.

As for the FOV, I was just about to bring this up; you're absolutely right. I knew there was something that felt claustrophobic about the game, and it became clear when some dude in kotaku comment section pointed it out. *The camera's too close*. That's gonna make it hella hard to see where Sonic's going, 'specially when things get speedy. If that's not changed, it's gonna be the biggest flaw of the game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 31, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Hoooooly shit the mine cart level was horrible beyond words.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 31, 2010)

^*DEAD* Too funny...yet sad...very sad...


----------



## Corran (Mar 31, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> The fans want based on comments (Read: Whining)
> 
> -A game with just Sonic, no other characters.
> -Eggman to be called Robotnik, even though the name "Eggman" was the name he was given first, not by release, but by planning.
> ...



I've bolded the stuff which you make no sense on. I've never seen fanboys want the speed of Sonic Rush and Unleashed, if anything they hate it. One of the biggest complaints I'm seeing about these vids around the place is that Sonic 4 is too fast and reaches his top speed way too quickly.

The other points I've bolded are just random wants of random fans, no one really cares about that stuff especially for a 2d sonic. Well there shouldn't be any voices in Sonic 4 since the originals had none.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 31, 2010)

The animation of Sonic walking to his running animation seems really horrible. Other than the mine cart level, game seems fine to me. Definitely a faster paced game with the homing ploy.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 1, 2010)

Corran said:


> I've bolded the stuff which you make no sense on. I've never seen fanboys want the speed of Sonic Rush and Unleashed, if anything they hate it. One of the biggest complaints I'm seeing about these vids around the place is that Sonic 4 is too fast and reaches his top speed way too quickly.
> 
> The other points I've bolded are just random wants of random fans, no one really cares about that stuff especially for a 2d sonic. Well there shouldn't be any voices in Sonic 4 since the originals had none.



Really... I see the opposite, so many people claim Sonic Rush was the game that felt like Sonic is finally getting off his bad streak and people saying that if SEGA made a Sonic game exactly like Sonic's day stages in Unleashed then it would be perfect.

The other things were just some bullshit things I've gathered through so many other places.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 1, 2010)

A game full of stages like Sonic day stages in Unleashed it would be the best game ever. But there needs to be at least 10 stages add some acts and special zones, and there you go.

Hell, to add to that ridiculous list above: add an all 2d animation intro and cut-scenes like Sonic CD and consider the game bought from me.

Sonic 4 seems to be the only Sonic game where the music is meh. Sonic 2's music is GOAT > Unleashed and Sonic 3 Music > All other Sonic game music >>>>> Sonic 3d Blast music > Sonic 4 music.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 1, 2010)

I find it funny that sonic doesn't roll through boxes anymore, they stop him.






Why is the camera so close? ^



That's some great platforming there just like the classics! oh wait there were actual platforming in the 16bit sonic games.




My reaction for this vid can only be surmise by this gif.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 2, 2010)

I think they just succeeded in taking the best idea for the Sonic series they've had in years and fucking it up. O_o


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 2, 2010)

segalrn2develop

ffs, or just sell the rights to nintendo and just let them make a much better classic sonic game.


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds familiar...


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 2, 2010)

People are complaining about the smallest things it's so fucking ridiculous. Wait until the game comes out and expirience it for your self before you bash.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2010)

As much as I agree with you, you can't really be surprised that people are reacting the way they are. In any other game, these could been considered minor possible flaws, but since Sonic fans have be screwed many times over, we tend to see them as warning signs.



> Sounds familiar...



I'm glad I ignored better judgement and clicked that. Gotta say, I wasn't expecting something so hilarious


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> People are complaining about the smallest things it's so fucking ridiculous. Wait until the game comes out and expirience it for your self before you bash.



See, I would mildly concur when it comes to shit like the eyes or the bitmap-looking graphics, but complaints about the physics, awful stages and music, and the fucking minecart are all valid.

The only way those can possibly be improved at this point is if the game was canceled. No joke. Expecting Sega to actually improve upon the game, especially at this late in development, would make me highly suggest going to get oneself mentally evaluated.

I mean come on, there's an _entire stage where you can't die and can only collect points_. How the fuck can people tolerate such awful game choices?


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 3, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Sounds familiar...


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 3, 2010)

Come on guys. Its everyones favorite Hedgehog. It must be good...right...right....


----------



## Corran (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey at least there is Super Sonic again! That makes things okay doesn't it? Doesn't it?


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 4, 2010)

Corran said:


> Hey at least there is Super Sonic again! That makes things okay doesn't it? Doesn't it?


Not realy


Gutsu said:


> My reaction for this vid can only be surmise by this gif.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 4, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> segalrn2develop
> 
> ffs, or just sell the rights to nintendo and just let them make a much better classic sonic game.



I agree with this... Just... This...


----------



## LUCIFE2 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sega is 50/50. The last sonic sucked. I hope this one gets better.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 8, 2010)

^That reasoning is shit. Sega is not Sonic Team. Besides, this was Dumps and ST together, the blame can be awarded to both.



Drunkenwhale said:


> I agree with this... Just... This...



What are you saying, this a better route than NSMBW and that's Nintendo's most treasured franchise. Sonic 4 made by Nintendo would be the same shit it's now or even worse.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 8, 2010)

Ch1p said:


> What are you saying, this a better route than NSMBW and that's Nintendo's most treasured franchise. Sonic 4 made by Nintendo would be the same shit it's now or even worse.



NSMBW is, pretty much, the best Mario game I've played to date. Not because of nostalgia, but because Nintendo made a solid 2D Mario game that was both fun and at times challenging.

Granted, I didn't like the fact that they pretty much remixed that same annoying theme and it had the same order of worlds like the DS game, but the positives outweighed the negatives.


I mean the franchise itself Chip, not this one game. Even then, I think Nintendo would have a better grasp on how Sonic games would be meant to played (After having it as competition for years) because Sonic Team let the success of DIMPS and Rush get in their heads. Nevertheless the fact Nintendo wouldn't rush game after game out and actually spend some time to make it would mean that the series would not have bad glitches, camera problems, horrible physics, etc.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 8, 2010)

Ch1p said:


> ^That reasoning is shit. Sega is not Sonic Team. Besides, this was Dumps and ST together, the blame can be awarded to both.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying, this a better route than NSMBW and that's Nintendo's most treasured franchise. Sonic 4 made by Nintendo would be the same shit it's now or even worse.



Nah, Nintendo would make a MUCH better Sonic game than current sonic team could ever hope to. You see Nintendo has been making some quality Mario games over the past few years whereas sonic team hasn't made a good sonic game since.....sonic adventure? And if we want to get serious here.....not since 1994. You know how sad that is? Just sell the rights to nintendo already and let them make a much better game than what we're getting.

Oh and the music for Sonic 4 is shit too. Nothing stands out, i remember sega posting fan remixes of the first stage in Sonic 4 and one fan did a shitload better job with it than sonic team/dimps did.....further proof they need a new music director too? I don't know i think sega really needs to revamp themselves. They should have done so a long time ago but continue to be complacent and stay stuck in mediocrity.


----------



## Mort (Apr 9, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what makes you think Nintendo would even give a flying fuck about doing the Sonic franchise justice after its been proven that its such a cash cow that anything, including Sonic 06, will sell and sell well?  I mean look at how far Pokemon has crashed and burned since Gold/Silver.  Its gotten to the point of nearly unplayable and all of them since the second generation are garbage, but its such a cash cow they still let it go on and they still let it fail repeatedly and repeatedly.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 9, 2010)

Mort said:


> Out of curiosity, what makes you think Nintendo would even give a flying fuck about doing the Sonic franchise justice after its been proven that its such a cash cow that anything, including Sonic 06, will sell and sell well?  I mean look at how far Pokemon has crashed and burned since Gold/Silver.  Its gotten to the point of nearly unplayable and all of them since the second generation are garbage, but its such a cash cow they still let it go on and they still let it fail repeatedly and repeatedly.


That's not necessarily true. Pokemon stuck to its main battle and gameplay formula since the beginning with a few new tweaks each generation to make it fresh, so I don't see how it becomes nearly unplayable. It doesn't suffer from any bad glitches or camera angles. Sonic was abandoned of his classic gameplay style in favor of something new. Sure, it was a nice change of pace, but it wasn't for the better. If it wasn't broken, why fix it, right? How many people can actually say they are proud to own all the Sonic games compared to the ones that own Pokemon games?


----------



## Mort (Apr 9, 2010)

> Pokemon stuck to its main battle and gameplay formula since the beginning with a few new tweaks each generation to make it fresh,


Except for the fact that they've repeatedly overcomplicated it to the point where its nothing more than a convoluted mess. 


> It doesn't suffer from any bad glitches


Doesn't every Pokemon game have a game breaking bug that you can exploit for easy mode? Like, every single one? The first game was understandable, but the fact that it keeps going on is ridiculous. 


> or camera angles


If they fucked up the camera on a turned based RPG, I would be rather surprised.  Its not something that can happen in that genre at all, while third person platformers actually can because the fact that its in 3D. 


> Sonic was abandoned of his classic gameplay style in favor of something new.





> Sonic was abandoned of his classic gameplay style in favor of something new.


So you're choosing to ignore:

Hey You, Pikachu!
Pokémon Snap
Pokémon Dash
My Pokémon Ranch
Pokémon Rumble
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team and Red Rescue Team
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time and Explorers of Darkness
Pokémon Pinball: Ruby & Sapphire
Pokémon XD: Gale of Darkness
Pokémon Battle Revolution

There are still far, far, far more games than I mentioned that basically shit over the standards the original Pokemon games set. And of course this isn't even considering the "Enhance remakes"(See, blatant cash cow milking) like Firered, Leafgreen, and SoulSilver and HeartGold which served no other purpose than to literally ruin the best games in the franchise for the sake of making a few bucks.  Face it, Pokemon is far more washed up, broken, terrible, and lifeless than Sonic is at this point.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 9, 2010)

Mort said:


> Except for the fact that they've repeatedly overcomplicated it to the point where its nothing more than a convoluted mess.


There's nothing that's overly complicated in a Pokemon game. All the stuff like Nature and training for good stats are really for competitiveness. You don't need that stuff to have fun with the game.



> Doesn't every Pokemon game have a game breaking bug that you can exploit for easy mode? Like, every single one? The first game was understandable, but the fact that it keeps going on is ridiculous.


The glitches in the games don't make it unbearable to play at all. In fact, some exploits make it more worthwhile. I tried out Soinc '06 and when i went through the speed ramps, Sonic flew through the fucking cliffs. I wasn't even touching the controller.



> If they fucked up the camera on a turned based RPG, I would be rather surprised.  Its not something that can happen in that genre at all, while third person platformers actually can because the fact that its in 3D.


Not all 3D games have bad camera angles though. It could be because of an actual camera control or even fixed camera. I can say that many games do have camera issues, but they aren't as annoying as Sonic.



> So you're choosing to ignore:
> 
> Hey You, Pikachu!
> Pokémon Snap
> ...


AFAIK, none of those Pokemon games are developed by GameFreak. Most of those games served a completely different purpose because they aren't the same genre.


----------



## Mort (Apr 9, 2010)

> There's nothing that's overly complicated in a Pokemon game. All the stuff like Nature and training for good stats are really for competitiveness. You don't need that stuff to have fun with the game.


If you don't need it to have fun, then why is it there?  Its just a waste, and has dragged the series down since Gold and Silver. 


> The glitches in the games don't make it unbearable to play at all.


Opinion.


> I tried out Soinc '06 and when i went through the speed ramps, Sonic flew through the fucking cliffs. I wasn't even touching the controller.


And? You can exploit through walls and break the game in Pokemon too. 


> Not all 3D games have bad camera angles though. It could be because of an actual camera control or even fixed camera. I can say that many games do have camera issues, but they aren't as annoying as Sonic.


No but it is an obvious danger in them. Just like making an annoying convoluted and obnoxious battle system that isn't fun in the least is a danger of turn based RPGs(Example, Diamond and Pearl).


> AFAIK, none of those Pokemon games are developed by GameFreak. Most of those games served a completely different purpose because they aren't the same genre.



And? They're all published by Nintendo. Did you know that the Pokemon spin off number in over 100, and the fact that obviously all the money invested in the quick cash ins is deteriorating the main series? Its gotten to the point of it equaling complete shit on par with Sonic 06(Diamond and Pearl once again).  Its pretty apparent that they have more or less abandoned the main series in favor of quick cash ins, and when they do release one they're just terrible. The parallels between Sonic and Pokemon are obvious.  Do you really think selling Sonic to Nintendo would actually fix it?  Hell no, they'd just take one cash cow like Sonic and put him through the ringer like they did with Pokemon.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 9, 2010)

Mort said:


> If you don't need it to have fun, then why is it there?  Its just a waste, and has dragged the series down since Gold and Silver.
> Opinion.
> And? You can exploit through walls and break the game in Pokemon too.
> No but it is an obvious danger in them. Just like making an annoying convoluted and obnoxious battle system that isn't fun in the least is a danger of turn based RPGs(Example, Diamond and Pearl).



its for people who want to still have a reason to play the game after the elite four. I don't see how or why the meta-game should be took out just because you suck at EV training. Do you know without the meta-game Pokemon would probably not even sell as much as it does? Even the kiddies nowadays are into EV breeding and training. It wasn't so important back in the G/S days since there weren't any natures for pokemon.

But now if you want to be considered a competent player you need to at least have the right natures for your pokemon even if you don't fully EV train them....which with the right items only takes an hour per pokemon....so its not really dragged out, over complex shitty mess like you say. I personally think you just suck at the competitive aspect of Pokemon. Maybe you just don't care for it but you complain about it as if you get butt fucked every time you log on Wi-Fi.

I personally think Sonic needs a meta-game incorporated in its games to up replay value. The recent games are easy and childish as fuck and make pokemon look like a chess game.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Apr 9, 2010)

Why the hell are you ranting about how "horrible" pokemon is?

If you don't like it, you don't like it, but you can't say that it's more overcomplicated then it was when it came out because it has stuck to the exact same formula...

Yes pokemon is a cash cow.
And yes, the games that AREN'T spin offs, are still fun. And if you don't think so, don't play. Simple as that.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Why the hell are you ranting about how "horrible" pokemon is?
> 
> If you don't like it, you don't like it, but you can't say that it's more overcomplicated then it was when it came out because it has stuck to the exact same formula...
> 
> ...



He wasn't ranting about how horrible it is, he was making a point that Ninty wouldn't give two sh**'s about the quality of a Sonic game because, hey, it's Sonic.

And while I myself agree with the "don't like, don't play, don't b**ch rule, try not to use it here.


----------



## DragonTiger (Apr 9, 2010)

I can't tell. Is Mort trolling, or is he actually serious?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> NSMBW is, pretty much, the best Mario game I've played to date. Not because of nostalgia, but because Nintendo made a solid 2D Mario game that was both fun and at times challenging.
> 
> Granted, I didn't like the fact that they pretty much remixed that same annoying theme and it had the same order of worlds like the DS game, but the positives outweighed the negatives.
> 
> ...



It doesn't change the fact that Sonic 4 is like NSMBWii. Remixes old with new and gives it a twist. I mean, so much bitching about the Homing Attack (which I personally hate too) but NSMBWii had the Wall Jump and Butt Stomp as well. Same about Sonic and his marvellous green eyes. Doesn't Mario have blue ones there? My point is, I don't see fans of Mario complaining about this.

But you're right. I'm not someone who fancies that Sonic 2 remix made by Dimps either. I'm probably not going to be very amused by Sonic 4.

The franchise took a nosedive around Heroes, but you must not forget that Shadow was part of Iizuka's hell tumor (which seems to have regressed thank god) and Sonic 06 was... well, rushed by six months and nevertheless, a shitty concept anyway. The rest are spinoffs which aren't supposed to be telling of the franchise. I do not hold Mario's main games accountable by his spinoffs (which I admit as well, are better than most Sonic main games nowardays). You don't seem to like Unleashed but that was a solid game. Might not play like we want (certainly not what I hope for a Sonic game, then again I'm waiting for that since Adventure), but it was a good game nevertheless despite shitty reviewers who think it's fashionable to lash out on Sonic. The quality is there, there aren't any glitches worth mentioning, the gameplay is solid, the camera doesn't have problems and the physics are also solid. It's no 06 I tell you. Heroes is glichier than Unleashed imo. I've run into so much shit into that one and close to nothing in SU.



killedbydoorknob said:


> Nah, Nintendo would make a MUCH better Sonic game than current sonic team could ever hope to. You see Nintendo has been making some quality Mario games over the past few years whereas sonic team hasn't made a good sonic game since.....sonic adventure? And if we want to get serious here.....not since 1994. You know how sad that is? Just sell the rights to nintendo already and let them make a much better game than what we're getting.



Oh for crying out lod, Sonic is Sega's flaship, they're not going to sell it over. That's like asking for Namco to give out the Tekken series to say, well, AM2, because Sega makes better fighting games than Namco could ever hope for. What is this? God people, it reminds me when Jeffrey got the deal for a Sonic RPG and people were all OMG the Sonic franchise is finally saved because it's Bioware and they never get it wrong, and then the game underperformed and was a great pile of shit. And Nintendo this, Nintendo that. Nintendo (or better, Myamoto's team) knows how to do Mario games and has good quality control. I've got no proof whatsoever they'd do a great Sonic game.

A Sonic game is not just about quality or the small amount of glitches it has. Sonic 3&K is one of the best games ever made and in the manual they pass off major glitches related to wall bounds and invisibility issues as Eggman's most finest traps. Get a clue people? It's the gameplay that made the games, not quality control (though of course, IS IMPORTANT). The Advance titles were solid and glitchy gree as well and they're pretty much shit anyway compared to the classics. Adventure was a glitch fest left and right and is a wonderful game anyway (though it hasn't survived the test of time much). Don't miss what makes Sonic games good.



QBnoYouko said:


> That's not necessarily true. Pokemon stuck to its main battle and gameplay formula since the beginning with a few new tweaks each generation to make it fresh, so I don't see how it becomes nearly unplayable. It doesn't suffer from any bad glitches or camera angles. Sonic was abandoned of his classic gameplay style in favor of something new. Sure, it was a nice change of pace, but it wasn't for the better. If it wasn't broken, why fix it, right? How many people can actually say they are proud to own all the Sonic games compared to the ones that own Pokemon games?



Because Sega works under the assumption that innovation and progress is a good thing, while Nintendo works under the assumption that traditionalism and recurrency is a good thing. (Amongst other things) The reason why the Dreamcast was too advanced for it's time and why the Wii is two GameCubes strapped together. The reason why Sega can make memorable and innovative games like Shenmue (along with different new IPs and franchises every year) while Nintendo is stuck on their rule of four (Mario, Zelda, Metroid and Pokémon) for two decades already. The reason why Sonic 1, 2, 3&K were very different, yet so positively liked, while every Pokémon game has the same gameplay save for a few tweaks (at least until Emerald line, which were the ones that I played) and they're still positively liked as well. They have very different and legitimate ideologies of how things should work, both winning or losing at specific periods of time (not even related to one another most of the time, their audience is quite different). This is another reason why I find jarring that people think Sega should hadn over Sonic to Nintendo of all people. They're NOTHING alike. Even former employees of Sega (except old Camelot) ever work with Nintendo exclusively and neither the other way around happens much either. Most people who think Nintendo would do great came about Sonic around SA2 and even say SA2:*Battle* for greater justice and have no clue whatsoever. With this I say majority, so I'm not including DrukenWhale, which seems to think gameplay is very important and I agree with him/her.



QBnoYouko said:


> There's nothing that's overly complicated in a Pokemon game. All the stuff like Nature and training for good stats are really for competitiveness. You don't need that stuff to have fun with the game.
> 
> The glitches in the games don't make it unbearable to play at all. In fact, some exploits make it more worthwhile. I tried out Soinc '06 and when i went through the speed ramps, Sonic flew through the fucking cliffs. I wasn't even touching the controller.
> 
> ...



Sonic 06 is not comparable to Sonic Unleashed in terms of glitches. Sonic 06 is the worst game I've ever played, a fucking glitch fest hands down. Every other Sonic game? Not the majority. Sonic Unleashed? Hardly. Sonic 06 is not what the franchise is all about. It's been four years already as well. Grow out of it. Even Sonic Team and Sega like to think that game never existed.

And if Pokémon spinoffs can't be accountable because they're not made by Gamefreak, then neither should be most of Sonic games. This is the games that were made by Sonic Team and only sucked so much balls no one sane defends it.
SOJ: Sonic Adventure, Heroes, S06, Unleashed.
STI: Sonic Adventure 2, Shadow the Hedgehog (does this one even count as it's blatantly a spinoff?)
Everything else was by others.


killedbydoorknob said:


> I personally think Sonic needs a meta-game incorporated in its games to up replay value. The recent games are easy and childish as fuck and make pokemon look like a chess game.



You didn't play Unleashed, especially not Eggmanland. Hell, you didn't play 06 glitchy fest through the end. No sane child can make it through in one sitting. Not even an adult.


----------



## Mort (Apr 10, 2010)

> This is the games that were made by Sonic Team and only sucked so much balls no one sane defends it.



What?  You're going to have to word that better, because I didn't understand that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 10, 2010)

You know this topic has hit a downpoint when Pokemon is being put on the same level as *Sonic the Hedgehog* in terms of falling down and being shitty, especially amongst main games.


----------



## Mort (Apr 10, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> You know this topic has hit a downpoint when Pokemon is being put on the same level as *Sonic the Hedgehog* in terms of falling down and being shitty, especially amongst main games.



Diamond was the only game I've ever played that approached Sonic 06 in terms absolute terribleness.  I didn't try pearl, I knew better by that point.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 10, 2010)

Mort said:


> Diamond was the only game I've ever played that approached Sonic 06 in terms absolute terribleness. * I didn't try pearl*, I knew better by that point.



they're the fucking same 

stop entertaining this fool. Sonic 06 was terrible thats understood.

whats pokemon got to do with anything tho. make a thread in that section and make your point there and get manhandled by those kids in there (theyre hyenas). i keep thinking im gettin new info on this game but nope. just more pokemon talk. Diamond resparked my interest in the series with the online play and deep technical side to competitive play. all of which can be completely ignored and one can run thru the game like normal just like red and blue. stop talking out the ass my dude.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 10, 2010)

Mort said:


> Diamond was the only game I've ever played that approached Sonic 06 in terms absolute terribleness.  I didn't try pearl, I knew better by that point.



How can you honestly think this? Sonic 06 was a buggy, rushed product that was just embarrasing. The demo was more than enough to let people know the game was shit incarnate. Now, I'll easily admit the Pokemon series has a tremendously stale and repetitious formula, but there's nothing in the game to warrant it being as terrible as Sonic 06, under any circumstance.

Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum is not a game composed of horrible load times, getting stuck to objects, horrible, broken physics, tremendous slowdown, and is almost offensive to play. It's just more of a pretty stale formula, and despite being just that, it's still a tolerable, *playable* formula.

Finding a playable Sonic game in this day and age is a miracle in and of itself. Even the worst Pokemon game is more functional than a solid decade of Sonic games.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry dude. To be fair Sonic The Hedgehog is the only _unplayable_ game.

Otherwise, yeah I agree. As boring a game I think Pokemon is, they're not unplayable like StH was, just boring a sh** and stale.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2010)

Mort said:


> What?  You're going to have to word that better, because I didn't understand that.



Ah sorry, forgot one word. There is only one game that Sonic Team made which sucked balls. Sonic 06. I suppose Shadow would count as well, but that's a spinoff AND made by STI, another Sonic Team if you will. Not the main team however. No one same blames Sonic Team over Sonic Spinball, also made by STI, a long time ago.



Goofy Titan said:


> How can you honestly think this? Sonic 06 was a buggy, rushed product that was just embarrasing. The demo was more than enough to let people know the game was shit incarnate. Now, I'll easily admit the Pokemon series has a tremendously stale and repetitious formula, but there's nothing in the game to warrant it being as terrible as Sonic 06, under any circumstance.
> 
> Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum is not a game composed of horrible load times, getting stuck to objects, horrible, broken physics, tremendous slowdown, and is almost offensive to play. It's just more of a pretty stale formula, and despite being just that, it's still a tolerable, *playable* formula.
> 
> Finding a playable Sonic game in this day and age is a miracle in and of itself. Even the worst Pokemon game is more functional than a solid decade of Sonic games.



You either have only played Sonic 06 or you have no idea what you're talking about (or you're trolling). True 06 was the an offense to every sane and insane man, I agree it's the most shitty thing ever created but saying all of the recent Sonic games are unplayable is not true at all. Maybe you should take Unleashed for a spin or two. Sure people whine, bitch and moan about the werehog but I've yet to see any complaining about glitches. The only ones I know can only be found by abusing the engine throughly (which is something every game has). It's no shoving out of boundaries until the world dies out by that bitch Silver.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2010)

Ch1p said:


> It doesn't change the fact that Sonic 4 is like NSMBWii. Remixes old with new and gives it a twist. I mean, so much bitching about the Homing Attack (which I personally hate too) but NSMBWii had the Wall Jump and Butt Stomp as well. Same about Sonic and his marvellous green eyes. Doesn't Mario have blue ones there? My point is, I don't see fans of Mario complaining about this.
> 
> But you're right. I'm not someone who fancies that Sonic 2 remix made by Dimps either. I'm probably not going to be very amused by Sonic 4.
> 
> ...




The reason Mario fans don't argue about it is despite everything, Nintendo manages to pull through and create a game that the fans like, a game that is easy but is tougher if you try to completely finish it. The most I've seen Mario fans protest is the whole Brooklyn thing from the cartoons, they don't go "She should be called Princess Toadstool because that's what she was called in the past and not this Peach crap" like the whole Robotnik/Eggman crap that goes on with the Sonic fans.


Considering the other companies you mentioned actually have other franchises to still produce profit. What other franchises does SEGA have other than Sonic, Super Monkey Ball, and Phantasy Star that they make games for nowadays? The rest ended up dead because Sonic was their meal ticket, in that they concentrated solely on Sonic. And given the crap that Sonic has been through, I say that meal ticket is running on fanboys and little kids alone.

They dropped out of the console race because they were failing, and if they keep losing money they might have to shut down their company, and the only way for the series to survive would have to be to sell it. And considering the fact that the Sonic series has been on Nintendo consoles the longest (and in general more well recieved) if SEGA does, not saying it will, but if it does go down the drain then Sonic would have to jump ship to Nintendo or drown. Of course Sony isn't a bad choice either.

Thing is, I say Nintendo would handle Sonic better if it went to Nintendo because they would at the very least know what to do in terms of gameplay. To me, a solid game is all I really care about.

@bold: Huh? Yeah... Uh... I think the last two Sonic Advances were shit, mainly because they were focused on speed, but Sonic Advance, the original one was actually like the classic games, perfect.

Also I'm a guy. I believe we've settled this in another thread.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 10, 2010)

Drunkenwhale said:


> The reason Mario fans don't argue about it is despite everything, Nintendo manages to pull through and create a game that the fans like, a game that is easy but is tougher if you try to completely finish it. The most I've seen Mario fans protest is the whole Brooklyn thing from the cartoons, they don't go "She should be called Princess Toadstool because that's what she was called in the past and not this Peach crap" like the whole Robotnik/Eggman crap that goes on with the Sonic fans.



But people whined about that still, even after SA2 came around. Then the series hadn't taken a nosedive yet. They were all confused as to why the series was not on Mobius and there was no Sally and ranted endlessly about it on the Sonic Scene. I suppose the green eyes wasn't very big back then though. That part of the fanbase has many problems, as they do not lnow how to differentiate games from spinoffs, but since they are very vocal, they're heard a lot. And morons that like trolling abound too.



Drunkenwhale said:


> Considering the other companies you mentioned actually have other franchises to still produce profit. What other franchises does SEGA have other than Sonic, Super Monkey Ball, and Phantasy Star that they make games for nowadays? The rest ended up dead because Sonic was their meal ticket, in that they concentrated solely on Sonic. And given the crap that Sonic has been through, I say that meal ticket is running on fanboys and little kids alone.



Oh you. Sega of Europe can run alone with Football Manager, but despite that, they have the Total War franchise and two studies that always manage to make games that profit, even if they're not running franchises and just one hits.

Sega of Japan has Yakuza, Super Monkey Ball, Sakura Wars, Virtua Fighter and Tennis, all around many years now. Sporadic titles like Valkyria Chronicles might not give them profit, but they rack up rep. One of the best tactical RPGs in the last few years. I dunno about Phantasy Star, since it was two years ago, but if we go back that far there's a lot of more titles that have made a profit.

The only one which is really bad at this point, is Sega of America. They haven't done anything right for years. The last title was Chronicles (I think) and it sunk. Then again, Hayes just took over, and he ran SOE quite remarkably.



Drunkenwhale said:


> They dropped out of the console race because they were failing, and if they keep losing money they might have to shut down their company, and the only way for the series to survive would have to be to sell it. And considering the fact that the Sonic series has been on Nintendo consoles the longest (and in general more well recieved) if SEGA does, not saying it will, but if it does go down the drain then Sonic would have to jump ship to Nintendo or drown. Of course Sony isn't a bad choice either.



They're not going to shut down. Even if the home console market isn't very good right now, they have the arcade department, which racks up more money in japan than probably all three regions combined at this point. Also the toy department, which sells singing plants and whatnot. Sure they're in a tough situation, but close to all of them are. And they left the hardware business because they have no major company to fall back to, Like Sony or Microsft, but they aren't hurting billions like Sony or Microsoft. Last time I checked they were slightly on the negative, but they had just signed the Platinum deal and bought some studios, it is expected. Sony would have kicked the bucket long ago if they didn't have a mother company. Microsoft would've never entered the business bleading millions if they weren't a massive corporation. Every profit they made with PS and PS2 was already blown and this was one year ago. Who knows exacly at this point. Nintendo wouldn't have survived either if they hadn't turned to the casual crowd. The only thing that kept them in direct competition with the others last gen was the portables, nothing else.

Neither Sony or Microsoft are good alternatives at all. They do not have any programming studios that would deliver anything but mediocre games. Sony has what, Team Ico? Naughty Dog has lost itself long ago, Santa Monica Studios and Guerrila Studios are all adepts at bland FPS not platformers. Maybe Poliphony and we'd have Sonic 4 by 2020 if Sega managed to placade all the money they'd loose in it. Microsoft is slightly better as they have Rare, but everything else is just copy paste Sony. They're good at publishing and that's why they're bleeding money like no one's business, but Sega can outsource and publish too.

Further down the list of most successfull, EA is not interest in quality (the last thing I liked was Dead Space) and tend to develop and publish sport titles over anything else. Activision is pretty much the same. We're in the sixth position already and Sega is sixth publisher/developer worldwide. There's not much else. I mean yeah, I agree that Capcom would probably do a great Sonic game, but they're probably the ones that most align themselves with the same ideals as Sega does. It wouldn't be much different. Whine, bitch, moan, it wouldn't be glitchy and would have great graphics, but Unleashed wasn't glitchy either and had great graphics.



> Thing is, I say Nintendo would handle Sonic better if it went to Nintendo because they would at the very least know what to do in terms of gameplay. To me, a solid game is all I really care about.
> 
> @bold: Huh? Yeah... Uh... I think the last two Sonic Advances were shit, mainly because they were focused on speed, but Sonic Advance, the original one was actually like the classic games, perfect.



But you say that solid games are all you care about. Sonic Advance are solid and don't have much glitches (well... if you abuse it, sure). They play nothing like the classics though, nor do they offer any flair of what the classics had either (besides the ambient department probably). Nintendo would probably make a glitch free game. Actually make it interesting and fresh, I seriously doubted, as they hate to deviate from what they know and are familiar with. I understand Sonic Team hasn't done any of this either for awhile, but it's not as if any others would do best. A great Sonic game isn't made by the amount of glitches it has or not. Again, Adventure is pretty much a good example of this. Even Sonic 3, and it's wonderful wall bound glitches made it thorugh and it's mostly loved.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 11, 2010)

Mort said:


> Diamond was the only game I've ever played that approached Sonic 06 in terms absolute terribleness.  I didn't try pearl, I knew better by that point.





Pokemon Diamond was pretty glitch free, refined the combat system, and upgraded the graphics of the series. It was a good sequel and good game. Just because you dislike something doesn't mean it isn't good.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 11, 2010)

Mort said:


> Diamond was the only game I've ever played that approached Sonic 06 in terms absolute terribleness.  I didn't try pearl, I knew better by that point.



What shit is this?

Pokemon by whatever circumstance has never been intolerable.

On topic, STH4 has tremendous potential but Sonic Team has to realize this is probably it's last chance.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 13, 2010)

What chance? Unleashed sold 4 million already, Sonic isn't in any problems whatsoever. Christ people are blind. Last chance for what exacly? And it's Dimps behind the project not Sonic Team. Not that they're better but damn it, what's that have to do with anything?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Apr 13, 2010)

Ch1p said:


> What chance? Unleashed sold 4 million already, Sonic isn't in any problems whatsoever. Christ people are blind. Last chance for what exacly? And it's Dimps behind the project not Sonic Team. Not that they're better but damn it, what's that have to do with anything?



Is this proof that Sonic Team is dead because they couldn't make any quality games? I think when he refers to Sonic Team he means the two people from the old group is helping work on Sonic 4. I wish Dimps wasn't working on this since they aren't that much better than Sonic Team where they are substituting the people who are known for making Sonic games.....even if they've sucked at that for the past decade. 

Sonic won't die anytime soon because kids will eat up any new craptacular 3D sonic game that comes out so sega has shit to worry about in that regard but they really should try and put some more effort into their work instead of being complacent and uninspiring.


----------



## The Red Gil (Apr 14, 2010)

Ch1p said:


> What chance? Unleashed sold *4 million already*, Sonic isn't in any problems whatsoever. Christ people are blind. Last chance for what exacly? And it's Dimps behind the project not Sonic Team. Not that they're better but damn it, what's that have to do with anything?



In what country? 

Sonic Unleashed sold 2.45 million worldwide, don't mix me in with the Sonic Team haters I actually enjoy every Sonic product put out, but you can't dismiss the huge drop off of gameplay between SA:1&2 to Sonic 06

Unleashed was a personal favorite imho.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah Sonic Unleashed was good. A bit annoying with the Werehog and the high speed though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 14, 2010)

I love the unleashed day stages. Doesnt get more fun then that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2010)

Ch1p said:


> What chance? *Unleashed sold 4 million already*, Sonic isn't in any problems whatsoever. Christ people are blind. Last chance for what exacly? And it's Dimps behind the project not Sonic Team. Not that they're better but damn it, what's that have to do with anything?



I feel disgusted, now knowing that.

You've almost ruined my day.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2010)

Sega just needs to give the series over to someone else, please. 

I don't even know what they can do to save it rather than that. I'm sure Nintendo could do something with it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 15, 2010)

I saw the preview ot this game like four months ago.

I say the same thing now that I said then.

LET SONIC DIE.


----------



## Shade737 (Apr 15, 2010)

I say let the game continue. Sega did good with Unleashed except for the Werehog and with this they hopefully can get back on track.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2010)

Shade737 said:


> I say let the game continue. Sega did good with Unleashed except for the Werehog and with this they hopefully can get back on track.



I second this.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 16, 2010)

I still think the game will be good, just not quite the return to glory that people were hoping for..


----------



## ch1p (Apr 20, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Is this proof that Sonic Team is dead because they couldn't make any quality games? I think when he refers to Sonic Team he means the two people from the old group is helping work on Sonic 4. I wish Dimps wasn't working on this since they aren't that much better than Sonic Team where they are substituting the people who are known for making Sonic games.....even if they've sucked at that for the past decade.
> 
> Sonic won't die anytime soon because kids will eat up any new craptacular 3D sonic game that comes out so sega has shit to worry about in that regard but they really should try and put some more effort into their work instead of being complacent and uninspiring.



Exacly. They aren't in trouble. They should get into trouble though. They've been miss miss miss for this past years.



Gil said:


> In what country?
> 
> Sonic Unleashed sold 2.45 million worldwide, don't mix me in with the Sonic Team haters I actually enjoy every Sonic product put out, but you can't dismiss the huge drop off of gameplay between SA:1&2 to Sonic 06
> 
> Unleashed was a personal favorite imho.



You can't use vgchartz, it's known to be unreliable.

It had hit the 2 million mark at the beginning of february last year, full price. For the first ten weeks, which is all vgchartz ever charted, it had sold 3 million. If you think it hasn't reached 4 million already, with the bargains and whatnot you're one naive person. Sonic 06, the most terrible game ever, still sells much to my chagrin. Sonic Unleashed is Platinum Hits already. It has sold 4 million, who knoes if more.



Shade737 said:


> I say let the game continue. Sega did good with Unleashed except for the Werehog and with this they hopefully can get back on track.



More platforming and more physics, the rest I agree.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone else noticed that the official website has disappeared?


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 21, 2010)

You're right. Moved to a new server for updates maybe? The game does supposedly come out in about two months.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah, actually, if you try .co.uk it's still there. Having problems with .com I guess..


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 21, 2010)

Sonic Team Newbie: "ay guyz i think we fucked up again"

Sonic Team Veteren: "quit playin....u seriuz?"

"Teh mine cart vid leaked"

"FUCK! TAKE DAT SHIT DOWN! ITS SUPPOSED TO BE A SURPRISE PISSOFF!"

"I'm trying, but its not workin---"

"JUST TAKE THE GODDAMN WEBSITES DOWN NOW!"

" (sigh....shoulda took Nintendos offer. Sonic is way cooler than mario but fuck this shit. my resume is about to be ruined.)"


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 21, 2010)

Possibility that the "leaked" vids were actually SEGA's doing? Early fan feedback and all that jazz? Or is that just a bit fantastical of me?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 21, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Possibility that the "leaked" vids were actually SEGA's doing? Early fan feedback and all that jazz? Or is that just a bit fantastical of me?



All the leaked videos did was make people angry, make angry people even angrier, or confirm fears for those fearful.

I honestly cannot believe there would be a single soul hyped up and satisfied with the game based on the leaked videos.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 6, 2010)

Sonic had his day, now he's rapidly sliding down a slope into a pit of cow shit along with many other franchises. Sonic team need to get real, get a clue, then get their act together. Its the only way they'll make a decent sonic game again.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 9, 2010)

So...any new news?


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2010)

So I'm assuming that this game is shit too based on the leaked vids? Whatever, nothing new.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 9, 2010)

I actually think it looks fun to play. Think people are looking on it negatively because it doesn't look like it plays quite like the Genesis titles did, and they have a point. That said, they (ST/Dimps) have more time to work on it yet so im sure it will be improved.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2010)

Is Sonic still the only confirmed playable character?


----------



## Toffeeman (May 9, 2010)

In Episode One, yes.

Tails and Knux rumoured for the two after that.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2010)

How many episodes is this planned to go for?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 9, 2010)

Just three episodes.


----------



## scerpers (May 9, 2010)

i will definitely get this one.


----------



## Mort (May 9, 2010)

> In Episode One, yes.
> 
> Tails and Knux rumoured for the two after that.


And Metal Sonic has been confirmed as an antagonist in the second.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 9, 2010)

Hey guess what there's a new leaked video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hATnPlD854[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (May 9, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Hey guess what there's a new leaked video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hATnPlD854[/YOUTUBE]



That didnt look too bad at all. They should have just called it Metropolis because thats exactly what it is, just updated. My only complaint is that the cogs move too damn slow and whoever was playing sucked badly.


----------



## ARKphoenix (May 9, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Hey guess what there's a new leaked video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hATnPlD854[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, that looked awesome. 

Thats the first leaked video i'd seen, i now have high hopes for this game!


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2010)

A very awesome looking stage. I myself like the gears. They're a little slow, but I like that they're slowing the character down for the sake of problem solving, and isn't Sonic breezing through the stage one of the things we were b--ching about?

Also this is the best track I've heard from the game. I just wish the loop didn't start so early. Half of what's wrong with the soundtrack is that most of the music is only about 20 seconds long before it starts over.

Yeah, the player didn't look like he knew what he was doing, but that's what all gamers think when they see a game being played and they're not at the controls. This is especially true with platformers.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 10, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Just three episodes.



So there is hope for Shadow in episode 3, thank you.

The gameplay looks good, all the advantages of 3D Sonic, in 2D movement.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 10, 2010)

Mad Gear looks awesome. Looking forward to that stage!


----------



## Superstars (May 10, 2010)

Any confirmation when this game comes out?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 10, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Any confirmation when this game comes out?


It's slated for a summer release. Somewhere in July, I think.


----------



## VioNi (May 11, 2010)

*^Well if it's due in July, I guess I can be patient. I've been dying to play another Sonic game. 'Til then, I guess I'll keep playing the Winter Olympics.*


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 11, 2010)

I was just about to post that this game got leaked, lol


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 20, 2010)

Some slight unexpected news for the supposed "info blowout" day today.



> Sega has announced that Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 1 will be hitting digital distribution platforms in the “latter half of 2010,” with the “added development” time spent on the ‘tuning’ and ‘balancing’ of the game. While no release date has been announced officially, the use of wording in the company’s statement implies an internal delay.
> 
> A press release went live today, officially confirming that Sonic 4 will also be released on Apple’s iPhone and iPod Touch products. The game will be available via the App Store. A video will be released shortly after a new episode of GameSpot’s On The Spot feature, which will see Sega America community manager RubyEclipse to discuss the announcement. It will be aired in an hour’s time.
> 
> ...



So in short, the release window is now looking like fall or winter release in order for some polishing of the game. Perhaps those video leaks proved to be something for SEGA.


----------



## Superstars (May 20, 2010)

That's bad news, I was expecting the release this summer.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 20, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So there is hope for Shadow in episode 3, thank you.
> 
> The gameplay looks good, all the advantages of 3D Sonic, in 2D movement.



This takes place directly after Sonic 3 & Knuckles, so if I'm not mistaken, Shadow is still in stasis around this time.


----------



## Stumpy (May 20, 2010)

By tuning and balancing I hope they mean they are removing the shitty mine cart level completely.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 20, 2010)

They'll be adding more to spite us....the game being leaked and all them videos...in fact, the game will be NOTHING BUT MINECARTS! THANKS ALOT PIRATERS!


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 20, 2010)

iPhone version will have two exclusive levels that take advantage of the tilt functionality.


----------



## Corran (May 20, 2010)

Broken iPhones across the country confirmed.


----------



## Suzuku (May 21, 2010)

I better hurry up and get Apple Care for mine. >.<


----------



## Toffeeman (May 22, 2010)

By increasing the development cycle (read: delaying the game) they've probably realised that, according to feedback from "fans", there's some stuff they're gonna want to change or take out completely. Personally im fine with that, just so long as I don't end up getting trolled in some other way.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 22, 2010)

Trailers and official statements mention a "Late 2010" release, but the Sonic 4 site says "Fall 2010."


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 23, 2010)

Lol at the official web sites only for US, UK and Australia. They're too lasy to make their website in other language than english but want to look international with a copy/past of the same website for 3 differents country that speak the same language.


----------



## Superstars (May 23, 2010)

Don't hate on that SEGA America franchise baby!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 19, 2010)

New update for Sonic 4.

So the Lost Labyrinth Zone has a new theme and new level design that I think gets rid of the mine cart and throws in a torch and dynamite instead.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wasn't this shit supposed to be released in summer ?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 19, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Wasn't this shit supposed to be released in summer ?


They've extended the development longer to touch up on the game to make it better.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2010)

If the mine cart is truly gone, all I have to say is "lol, SEGA"

No one can dare say they're not trying with this one.


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 20, 2010)

Some footage of the 'new build' of Sonic 4.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 20, 2010)

Game is shaping up good so far. Not too keen on the whole episodic releases though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking pretty good, hoping this game is a fun challenge, I love having homing attack in it.

I still want Sonic Adventure 3.


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't know. I don't mind the episodic release mess if it means they'll actually continue to improve the engine as they get released. As well as maybe the next episode or the one after it including co-op or something. Of course, I wont hold my breath for stuff like that.

I've been wanting a Sonic Adventure 3 for a while now as well. . Heres to hoping we get a proper Sonic Adventure 3 in the near future.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's a video of the new casino-based zone:


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 24, 2010)

Why all this hate for this game. People here actually played the game ? I try it at the Gamescom and it was nice. The gameplay is a little bit different but it was nice to play the game. I don't know if it was because i played on a HD TV but the graphics were very good.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 24, 2010)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Why all this hate for this game...



Seems most hardcore fans are pissed because this isn't a carbon copy of the old games, forgetting that this is supposed to be "Sonic 4" and not "extremely faithful remake of Sonic 1, 2, 3 and Knuckles", they are also pissed that Sonic doesn't have the classic design.
Basically most hardcore fans were expecting Sega to do the same Capcom did with Megaman 9 and 10 and not a mix of retro and modern like Sega is doing.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 24, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Seems most hardcore fans are pissed because this isn't a carbon copy of the old games, forgetting that this is supposed to be "Sonic 4" and not "extremely faithful remake of Sonic 1, 2, 3 and Knuckles", they are also pissed that Sonic doesn't have the classic design.
> Basically most hardcore fans were expecting Sega to do the same Capcom did with Megaman 9 and 10 and not a mix of retro and modern like Sega is doing.



I see. Well i see myself as a hardcore fan too but i realize Sonic need to be modernized. These news consoles can help do thing mega drive couldn't.

I played the game and it's very nice. I definitly better than the last Sonic Unleashed.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 24, 2010)

Dont hate on unleashed. The day levels are fucking amazing.

The new build looks way better. Sonic seems faster.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 24, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Dont hate on unleashed. The day levels are fucking amazing.
> 
> The new build looks way better. Sonic seems faster.



On yes i agree that when you play the real Sonic in Sonic Unleashed, it's great and even hard but the game was ruined by the night level. I also don't really like the story and the humour. But i agree that when you play Sonic the hedgehog in Unleashed, it's great.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2010)

Jeez the people in that video were easily impressed 

New built looks pretty good. He's still a bit floaty, but I can dig it. I like that they finally fixed up his running animations a bit.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 24, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Seems most hardcore fans are pissed because this isn't a carbon copy of the old games, forgetting that this is supposed to be "Sonic 4" and not "extremely faithful remake of Sonic 1, 2, 3 and Knuckles", they are also pissed that Sonic doesn't have the classic design.



I really don't get this.  There were changes made between those games as well.

Sonic 2 introduced a much-improved spin-dash and Tails.
In Sonic 3, you could fly with Tails and have save files and there were elemental shields.
And with Sonic and Knuckles, you could glide/climb walls as Knuckles.

How are these not changes? It makes perfect sense, therefore, to have something different from the aforementioned games in Sonic 4.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2010)

Try not to mull it over to much. Those types of Retro-tards are a disgrace to even Sonic Fanboys. Humoring the mere possibility of their method of thinking being any more relevant than bird s--t only adds to their power.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Jeez the people in that video were easily impressed
> 
> New built looks pretty good. He's still a bit floaty, but I can dig it. I like that they finally fixed up his running animations a bit.



Seems like they were more impressed by the speedrun. Which I feel like I missed the boat since I love to speedrun Metroids and Casltevania yet never even thought about doing speedruns with Sonic games. Games built on speed. :amazed


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2010)

Hmm. I find the notion of a speedrun of an unreleased game a bit... odd.

I've never been one for them myself, but now that I think about it, seeing a speedrun of a few stages of Sonic 3 would be interesting to watch... TO YOUTUBE!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's the same video posted earlier, but on YouTube for those that can't view it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01WE4l6Y9oA[/YOUTUBE]




Also, the release date and the price will be announced next week.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 25, 2010)

Imagine if they teased Knuckles later.


----------



## ZyX (Sep 25, 2010)

Until I see actual game play of the final game, I can't comment on the speed and animation of the game.  I loved those aspects of the original games on the 16 bit console.  Getting as close to that as possible would make me quite content.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 26, 2010)

Shirker said:


> If the mine cart is truly gone, all I have to say is "lol, SEGA"
> 
> No one can dare say they're not trying with this one.



Well, when Takashi Iizuka implies that the iPhone version is the lead platform, you could say that they're not aiming properly if that's their goal. Especially considering that version will probably be the worst one of the bunch, too..

And for the love of god, if there's anything right in this world, someone needs to fire Iizuka. That man is has done absolutely nothing good for Sonic, NiGHTS, or Sega in over a fucking decade now, other than say dumb fucking things ("Sonic Team are professionals", "Fans don't know what they want in a Sonic game", etc), and contributing some of the worst games of recent memory (Shadow the Hedgehog, Sonic Rivals 1 and 2).

Even though he's one of the people behind this game, I hope a lot of the design choices stay far away from his hands. He's one of the reasons I'm scared for the final version of the game, because his track record isn't one I'd really praise.


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

Apple/iPod platforms = Oct 7
Wii = Oct 11 (1500 points)
PS3 = Oct 12 ($14.99)
360 = Oct 13 (1200 points)

So its $20au for me. I wasn't going to buy it but damn that is expensive for this type of game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmm, that's like, what, $1.50 an act? I would've preferred less than that, but I can't say I didn't expect it.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm confused, is it the $15 or 20au one that's pissing you guys off? The former was a price I was pretty much expecting. The latter is a bit much, I'll grant, though by Australian pricing standards....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a new trailer featuring Mad Gear Zone:



Youtube version:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ndzzIryqNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 1, 2010)

According to gonintendo, Sonic 4 will cost only 1000 Wii points in Japan.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 5, 2010)

Trailer for the iPhone version:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fSKTo6lL7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 5, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Trailer for the iPhone version:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fSKTo6lL7w[/YOUTUBE]



What's to bet it's not going to work well on the iPhone 3G.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's a question:

What is the best 3D Sonic game thus far?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2010)

Sooo... how the (EFF) are you supposed to control Sonic? My first thought was tilting, but then I realized Sonic can jump. Twitching the thing would be too much of a hindrance. Then there's the matter of the homing attack and curling. Is there some info out there can elaborate on this? Just for curiosity's sake.



			
				ComicBookGuy said:
			
		

> Here's a question:
> 
> What is the best 3D Sonic game thus far?



Sonic Adventure is generally accepted to be the best.
I'm quite partial to SA2 because of the plot.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 5, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Sooo... how the (EFF) are you supposed to control Sonic? My first thought was tilting, but then I realized Sonic can jump. Twitching the thing would be too much of a hindrance. Then there's the matter of the homing attack and curling. Is there some info out there can elaborate on this? Just for curiosity's sake.


Likely would be touch buttons and a d-pad on the screen. That's how a lot of games on iPhone work.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2010)

Hm. That was my 2nd guess, but I didn't see a display. Meh, I guess they didn't want it to get in the way of the footage.


----------



## Corran (Oct 5, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Sooo... how the (EFF) are you supposed to control Sonic? My first thought was tilting, but then I realized Sonic can jump. Twitching the thing would be too much of a hindrance. Then there's the matter of the homing attack and curling. Is there some info out there can elaborate on this? Just for curiosity's sake.



I don't think I'm going out on a limb here saying this but I think iPhone version is the reason there is a homing attack because of innaccurate controls on the touch screen.


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 6, 2010)

Old footage of how Sonic 4 for itouch/iphone/ipad works.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 6, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> What is the best 3D Sonic game thus far?



Sonic Adventure in my opinion. I still find that game fun, even now.


----------



## James (Oct 6, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> What is the best 3D Sonic game thus far?



For me that's a simple "lesser of the evils" question. They're virtually all shit in some way. I can list so many negatives. :|

...and originally I was typing up a huge post listing what I hate about all of them, but there was too many words.

To give a simple answer, *Sonic Heroes* was probably my favourite. I felt the level designs and structure (2 acts per "zone") was closest to the classic games and I felt of the first three proper 3D Sonic games, it handled both controls and camera the best. It was a bit tedious and dragged out, but the vast majority of the time I was enjoying the experience.

For me Sonic Adventure 1 and 2 are thoroughly unenjoyable because of the atrocious camera/control issues (though mainly the first game) and terrible gameplay modes for the other characters, e.g Big the Cat, Knuckles/Rouge.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 6, 2010)

Heh, I forgot about Big. Well, at least his story was fairly short IIRC. Sonic's levels were great, and Tails not being in a damn mech was nice too. I hated what they did with Tails in SA2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> What is the best 3D Sonic game thus far?



I would say Sonic Adventure 2, which I would also consider the best Sonic game.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Oct 6, 2010)

Sonic Adventure 2 is meh IMO... The levels which are fun are really fun, but over half of the game is pretty rubbish (Most of the Tails/Eggman Knuckles/Rouge ones)

I prefer the opriginal, mainly because it's more solid overall. The only levels which I find unlikeable are Big's ones (And they really ARE unlikeable). Everything else is fun.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2010)

Snugg-kun said:


> Old footage of how Sonic 4 for itouch/iphone/ipad works.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 6, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I would say Sonic Adventure 2, which I would also consider the best Sonic game.



Did you hate the 2D ones? I mean the Sonic Adventure games are pretty mediocre.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Did you hate the 2D ones? I mean the Sonic Adventure games are pretty mediocre.



No I don't hate them, though I've always found the whole series of Sonic games mediocre compared to Nintendo and Capcom games. I found the Adventure games to be the most noteworthy ones amongst them.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 6, 2010)

Sonic 4 on iPhone/iPod touch is now available for purchase in UK.



Also, :


> Anyone who picks up two or more versions of the game will be included in a special sticky thread to be posted here on the SEGA and Sonic 4 Forums. This will be a sort of MVP list that will document all of the fans out there who went above and beyond to help support the game. This list will also be posted on the SEGA Blogs and featured on the Sonic 4 website via the blogs feed.
> 
> * Those fans who have both the consoles and the determination to grab three versions of the game will receive placement on the forum list, a digital bucket of cute fluffy kittens*, a special call-out on the SEGA Blogs and the Sonic 4 website’s news feed, and special placement in one very cool spot, to be revealed! (As soon as we finish unloading the kittens.)
> 
> * Finally, any die-hard collectors or supporters who have already decided that they plan to grab a copy of every version of the game will be featured in all of the above, and will also receive a special thank you shout-out, on video, from both Ken Balough and myself, which will be featured on the SEGA Youtube page and posted all across SEGA’s realms here on the internets. (Rumor has it that interested parties may also request that Ken present his thank you in Spanish, and he will actually do so. Es loco!)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 7, 2010)

Sonic 4 iPhone/iPod touch/iPad is now available for NA.

Gameplay videos:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc_RYNGTbXc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktvSMdkoffE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Oct 7, 2010)

^So, Iphone lead platform confirmed?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 7, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^So, Iphone lead platform confirmed?


Not sure why it's on the Apple platforms first. It does contain levels exclusive to it, but the console is probably where all the revisions went to the most, so it would follow later.


----------



## Corran (Oct 7, 2010)

I only say it because it looks exactly the same as the majority of the console version. And the homing attack seems to be built around the fact accurate controls would be hard on the iPhone so they did the "homing attack lock on system" that plays most of the game for you.
Impressions I've been reading so far the games seems like a "Push right and you win" kind of game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 7, 2010)

Corran said:


> I only say it because it looks exactly the same as the majority of the console version. And the homing attack seems to be built around the fact accurate controls would be hard on the iPhone so they did the "homing attack lock on system" that plays most of the game for you.
> Impressions I've been reading so far the games seems like a "Push right and you win" kind of game.




Which is why it should be called Sonic *Advance* 4.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 7, 2010)

Apparently, the iPhone version is the same build as the one on PartnerNET.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 8, 2010)

IGN gives Sonic 4 an 8.0


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wait...Only 4 zones???? What the fuck Sega


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 9, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Wait...Only 4 zones???? What the fuck Sega



Well, there's written eps 1 on it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 9, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Wait...Only 4 zones???? What the fuck Sega


Each Zone also has three acts. There's also the final Zone with Eggman too. About as many as Sonic 3.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 11, 2010)

Sonic 4 is now available on WiiWare. PS3 version hits tomorrow with Xbox 360 version following the day after.

Footage featuring Super Sonic:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzxiOu1LJfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2010)

can't wait so I can relive my youth!!!


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmm, I've been through Splash Hill Zone and on the 3rd act of Casino Street Zone. I also have gotten two Chaos Emeralds as well.. Not sure what I think about the game yet. Sonic feels.. well his movements feel sort of restricted. Kind of hard to explain :S. Of course, this may just be because I'm using Dolphin to play it til I can play the PS3 version this weekend.

As for the music, I suppose it'll take me a bit to get used to it. I really only like Splash Hill Zone Act 1's music. Not fond of Casino Street's music at all :/.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 11, 2010)

Great game, but ...

*Spoiler*: __ 



...getting all 7 emeralds doesn't offer anything except Super Sonic. It doesn't change the outcome of the final battle or the ending. So if you choose to, don't bother getting all the emeralds before the final stage, it makes no difference.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2010)

The only thing that annoys me is Sonic feels a bit stiff. It will probably fade with time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2010)

I hate the physics with a furious passion.

Special Stage 7 is so _awful_ because of it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 12, 2010)

QBnoYouko said:


> Sonic 4 is now available on WiiWare. PS3 version hits tomorrow with Xbox 360 version following the day after.



Which version are you getting? I don't have any Wii Points or iTunes money atm so it's between the PS3 and 360 versions for me.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 12, 2010)

Prince Leon said:


> Which version are you getting? I don't have any Wii Points or iTunes money atm so it's between the PS3 and 360 versions for me.


Getting PS3 version later today.

Here's the official Japanese launch trailer showcasing the zones and the boss fights:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihZY56kYIis][/YOUTUBE]

Sonic 4 will be available for Europe tomorrow and worldwide for the 360 versions, followed by the European Wii release on Friday.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't really like the lack of momentum and sudden stops, but still fun.  They really should've just kept the physics in tact from Sonic 1-3.  Worth $15 though.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 12, 2010)

Gomu Ningen said:


> Don't really like the lack of momentum and sudden stops, but still fun.  They really should've just kept the physics in tact from Sonic 1-3.  Worth $15 though.


Yeah, I'm gonna have to get used to the lack of momentum. It kinda messed me up with Casino Street Zone Act 2. 

BTW, anyone had fun with the puzzle in Lost Labyrinth Zone?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2010)

I certainly didn't. I probably would have enjoyed it if the jumping physics had good weight to them.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 13, 2010)

Sonic games are still turning out awesome I see.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 13, 2010)

Got all seven Chaos Emeralds, I'm happy with that accomplishment, but with that I really don't have the desire to finish the game, I feel content playing Spash Hill Zone and Act 2 of Casino Street Zone...


Overall, I liked what I played, but I felt it could've been better.

Again SEGA, stop letting Dimps do everything for you, stop using the Sonic Rush engine and learn to improve on the engine that you had.

Lost the original engine? There are plenty of Sonic fans ready and willing to recreate the physics engine from the older games, some for free.

I'm just glad there wasn't no fucking Boost.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 13, 2010)

I just played this new Sonic 4. It's nice to play a Sonic in 2D but the problem is that we really feel the influence of the crazy Sonic fans who are so conservative that there is almost not inovations. They copy/paste a lot of enemies for the mega drive's Sonic. I only played the first Zone and the first act of Casino zone (i don't remember the name). My susprise was when i was aginst the first Boss. They took the same from the Green Hill but they make it more difficult. I liked it.



QBnoYouko said:


> Sonic 4 will be available for Europe tomorrow and worldwide for the 360 versions, followed by the European Wii release on Friday.



It's already available for European Xbox 360. I don't know for the others consoles.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 13, 2010)

What is with the music in this game. While some is good, some is terribly mismatched. Like in all the Casino levels, the music is awful. Dont care much for the title screen music either.

I do like the Act 1 of Green Hill Zone and the Mad Gear music though




Oh and that torch puzzle in Lost Labyrinth Act made me time out the first time lmao. I was getting so pissed. Because the horizontal conveyor belt kept going back so fast. When I came back to do it again, it was so simple.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 13, 2010)

Played the demo and i liked it a lot actually, the physics are indeed meh but they are tolerable, something i found really crappy is Sonic's animation, he looks like a robot sometimes, i also got annoyed with how easy is to use the homing attack by mistake, i fall a lot of times from places i don't want to fall by accident because of that, but i guess with a little practice i can get used to it.

Overall the game is lovely and pretty fun, or at least the stage featured in the demo is, and i think i can say that even with all his problems this is probably the best Sonic game since Sonic & Knuckles.

I wanted to buy the full game but it costs 12.99 Euros and i only have 12.09 Euros on my account 
And what sucks even more is that i will have to buy a full 20 Euros psn card just because of those stupid 90 cents i'm lacking.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2010)

got the game for my iphone, its ok so far... its poor physics really mess up the game.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2010)

someone posted this on another forum


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2010)

Just got back from playing the demo (I didn't even know this game had a f--king demo til 40 minutes ago! ).

Hate to say it, but for once I agree wholeheartedly with Goofy. The running physics are balls. Getting Sonic to move from a standing position feels like he's wearing cleats. You can get around it by spin dashing or just strategically homing when there's nothing around if you feel that's too easy a way out. Still, it's a definite downside to an otherwise great game.

From what I saw from the first stage, it seems SEGA really did try to give us a nice throwback. Pretty much felt like old school with an HD coat of paint. I played Z1 A1 3 times and enjoyed every bit of it. Plus, I don't know if it's in the final version, but if you don't like the BGM for the demo, you can use your own music (Which for the PS3 version is a huge surprise). That gives it extra points for me, being the giant ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that I am.

Now I need to borrow $15 from someone to get the full version


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 13, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Played the demo and i liked it a lot actually, the physics are indeed meh but they are tolerable, something i found really crappy is Sonic's animation, he looks like a robot sometimes, i also got annoyed with how easy is to use the homing attack by mistake, i fall a lot of times from places i don't want to fall by accident because of that, but i guess with a little practice i can get used to it.
> 
> Overall the game is lovely and pretty fun, or at least the stage featured in the demo is, and i think i can say that even with all his problems this is probably the best Sonic game since Sonic & Knuckles.


Pretty much sums up what I feel about it. I reached up to Mad Gear Zone Act 1 and will continue from them on later. 

Has anyone gotten all the Chaos Emeralds and see the other ending yet? It teases Episode 2 with a character. I posted this video some pages back.



Goofy Titan said:


> I certainly didn't. I probably would have enjoyed it if the jumping physics had good weight to them.





typhoon72 said:


> Oh and that torch puzzle in Lost Labyrinth Act made me time out the first time lmao. I was getting so pissed. Because the horizontal conveyor belt kept going back so fast. When I came back to do it again, it was so simple.


My sentiments exactly. It took me a while to figure out. At least I got it within the next 10 minutes instead of weeks like Sonic 3's Carnival Night Zone Act 2.



Toffeeman said:


> Casino Street Act 2 is insane - I was getting extra lives every few seconds practically


Yeah, before I knew it I got over 40 lives.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 13, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Casino Street Act 2 is insane - I was getting extra lives every few seconds practically



For me, the only thing I liked about that stage was the deck of cards thing.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 14, 2010)

I beat the game some moments ago. That was really lucky, I only had 000 lives left.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 14, 2010)

I honestly don't find the physics an issue, infact he feels better than I expected. Although, admittedly, the "air peel" has caught me out a couple of times where it's taken me into a direction I didn't want to go (and subsequently death ) but it's something that can easily be mastered in time.

It looks gorgeous too.. and I happen to like the music. S'alright


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah yes, it looks beautiful. I was pretty surprised by the frame rate, too.

As for the soundtrack. From what I've heard of it, it's a mixed bag of nuts for me. My only real gripe about it is that that the songs loop too soon, creating what sounds less like a retro feel and more like lack of substance.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been enjoying the game a lot so far(up to lost LabyrinthZone 3), I think it has a nice mix of nostalgic and new additions. When it comes to momentum and physics I honestly am having little issue, admittedly when I first started playing it felt weird but I think it helped a lot when I stopped unconsciously trying to fight the homing attack. 

When I did it helped me keep momentum and made me understand why Sonic is a bit more floaty. It lets you control Sonic's platforming in a new way compared to 1,2,3, saved me a few times too. lol 

 At the end of the the day I am very happy with the game. The one thing I was afraid of was Sega devolving Sonic. I'm all for nostalgia, but I prefer a mix that I think Sonic 4 delivers. 

My only real nitpick is how high Sonic launches off certain springs without being in a buzzsaw, which is just asking to be hit by a offscreen badnik. Can be quite frustrating.   

Oh, and that torch puzzle.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 14, 2010)

The torch puzzle didn't bother me actually. Only took me around 30 seconds to understand it.

The part during Act 3 with the plug in the wall and the spikes however had me dumbfounded for about 10 minutes. Realised you just had to go about it nice and slow to avoid moving into them.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 14, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> The torch puzzle didn't bother me actually. Only took me around 30 seconds to understand it.
> 
> The part during Act 3 with the plug in the wall and the spikes however had me dumbfounded for about 10 minutes. Realised you just had to go about it nice and slow to avoid moving into them.



The torch took me 2 timeouts. lol

I just did act 3 right now, I was sitting there on my second try and suddenly the drowning music started. I panicked and started mashing buttons. And "plop" I shot right out.

I got lucky I guess, probably won't work again.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 15, 2010)

played the demo, it was pretty cool. all it really did though was make me go out and buy the Sonic Mega Collection for gamecube on wii. It's cheaper and it has all the old games which are likely better anyways lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 15, 2010)

Homing attack makes for a great feature in 2D Sonic for sure.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a question about the final boss..

When he flies up in the air for the last time(?) and destroys the floor.. what are you meant to do there exactly? Jump at him? I ran out of lives before I properly sussed it out


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2010)

Stand close to him, but not underneath, so right before he smashes into the ground you can jump to lock on and hit Eggman in the face. Then he will blow up and you win.

It took me forever too. You dont even know how pissed I was when that friend brought out the random laser and killed me.

On another note, I cant do the special stages anymore ever since I noticed the background hypnotics. Im on the fourth one, and everytime I go into it I feel like im about to throw up.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Ah, so it's literally the final blow??

Shit... after around 15 attempts at the final stage, I get to within a single blow to end it and I game over?

FML


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2010)

Verdict on the game?


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Homing attack makes for a great feature in 2D Sonic for sure.



homing attack is what makes me nervous the most. i guess if folks are saying its good in 2d, i should be happy.


----------



## Anasazi (Oct 15, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Verdict on the game?



Just my opinion but...(spoilers of the final boss)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sega fucked this up in the dumbest possible way. Have you played Green Hill Zone from Sonic 1? Casino Night Zone from Sonic 2? Labyrinth Zone from Sonic 1? Metropolis Zone from Sonic 2? Congratulations! You beat the game then already. Because this game consists of almost the exact same four levels down to the bosses. Also, the last boss is pretty much a duplicate of the last boss from Sonic 2.  The acceleration rate for Sonic is also worth mentioning as being unusually slow.  Other than all of that, if I had never played Sonic 1 or 2, this would be a good game.  As it is, it's just far too similar.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2010)

Recently came into some money. Should be gettin' this game tomorrow.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Verdict on the game?



To put it simply: Do NOT go into this game expecting a true Sonic 4. Expect something more like the Advance/Rush games and your expectations will be in a fair arena. Thinking this will come even in walking distance of the 16-bit classics is guaranteeing disappointment with the game.

Also, the physics are pretty awful.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2010)

sega fails yet again i see.

They really should just let nintendo do their games from now on. They could do a better sonic than sega can in its current.....shadow of its self.

I was hoping to hear i was proven wrong and that this game shits all over the outdated 16 bit sonic games.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 16, 2010)

Nothing like a classic.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 16, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> To put it simply: Do NOT go into this game expecting a true Sonic 4. Expect something more like the Advance/Rush games and your expectations will be in a fair arena. Thinking this will come even in walking distance of the 16-bit classics is guaranteeing disappointment with the game.
> 
> Also, the physics are pretty awful.



The first Sonic Advance was the closest Dimps ever got to classic Sonic to be honest.



S.A.F said:


> sega fails yet again i see.
> 
> They really should just let nintendo do their games from now on. They could do a better sonic than sega can in its current.....shadow of its self.
> 
> I was hoping to hear i was proven wrong and that this game shits all over the outdated 16 bit sonic games.



They really should.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2010)

*goes back to playing classic Sonic games on his PS2*


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> sega fails yet again i see.
> 
> They really should just let nintendo do their games from now on. They could do a better sonic than sega can in its current.....shadow of its self.



Hyperbole's a real b--ch, huh?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hatin or trollin?

The game is _supposed_ to be a throwback to Sonic 1/2/3. The same but updated bosses is for nostalgia. Same with the zones. I really dont get how people dont see that. The game succeeded for being what it tried to be.

Now if your saying the game isnt a "true" Sonic 4 because Sega wasnt more original then say that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2010)

The physics and animation of Sonic in this game are horrible.

The auto-jump attack isn't a bad feature though. Self admittedly, it does make beating villains very easy (though it was never that hard in the first place) - for it does enhance the platforming in my opinion. 

Mad Gear is really the only zone that was fun though. The first two zones were kinda boring. 3rd one was better, but not that great.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 17, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> I was hoping to hear i was proven wrong and that this game shits all over the outdated 16 bit sonic games.



That was _never_ going to happen.

That said, doesn't automatically make it a shit game.. 



Violent By Design said:


> The physics and animation of Sonic in this game are horrible.


Why are they "horrible" exactly? Guessing im the _only_ guy here who doesn't think theres much of an issue with these..? The physics aren't _that_ different to the original games..


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 18, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Guessing im the _only_ guy here who doesn't think theres much of an issue with these..? The physics aren't _that_ different to the original games..



In the old Sonic games, you'd gain momentum going down slopes and lose it going up them. If you were to roll, you'd gain momentum faster and would lose it at a reduced rate. Spin dashing was a method of quickly building up momentum while remaining stationary. Momentum would be retained when you jump, which would allow you to use spin dashes and jumps in combination for longer jumps to get to harder-to-reach areas. Spin dashing was impossible on slopes because crouching on a slope would immediately start a roll.

Almost none of this applies in Sonic 4, in Sonic 4 you only gain momentum by running, rolling actually causes you to lose momentum, you can only retain momentum while jumping if you keep holding forward, any momentum you gain in spin dash is lost within 2 seconds and for some strange reason you can actually spin dash on slopes.


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought it was alright for a retro rehash, but honestly, that wasn't what I wanted from the Sonic franchise.

Give us a good 3D Sonic game plz. Not looking for an oldschool sidescroller.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 18, 2010)

Rob_Zero said:


> In the old Sonic games, you'd gain momentum going down slopes and lose it going up them. If you were to roll, you'd gain momentum faster and would lose it at a reduced rate. Spin dashing was a method of quickly building up momentum while remaining stationary. Momentum would be retained when you jump, which would allow you to use spin dashes and jumps in combination for longer jumps to get to harder-to-reach areas. Spin dashing was impossible on slopes because crouching on a slope would immediately start a roll.
> 
> Almost none of this applies in Sonic 4, in Sonic 4 you only gain momentum by running, rolling actually causes you to lose momentum, you can only retain momentum while jumping if you keep holding forward, any momentum you gain in spin dash is lost within 2 seconds and for some strange reason you can actually spin dash on slopes.



This guy seems to agree with you. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6-1cGzPn3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 18, 2010)

Going back to the "origin" is a loser's way. 
You couldn't make anything worth jack shit in 10 years? Well, just go back to the original.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Oct 18, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Hatin or trollin?
> 
> The game is _supposed_ to be a throwback to Sonic 1/2/3. The same but updated bosses is for nostalgia. Same with the zones. I really dont get how people dont see that. The game succeeded for being what it tried to be.
> 
> Now if your saying the game isnt a "true" Sonic 4 because Sega wasnt more original then say that.



cause the physics is damn horrible w/ this game.  how the hell they mess that up idk.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 18, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> Going back to the "origin" is a loser's way.
> You couldn't make anything worth jack shit in 10 years? Well, just go back to the original.



It's what tons of fans have been clamoring for for years. 


Sonic team should just give up on trying to please people.



That said, the physics complaint is perfectly valid, I think, though I haven't played the game.  It seems strange that they would change the basic physics when they were trying to make it like the others before it...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 18, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> It's what tons of fans have been clamoring for for years.


tons of fans are tons of retarded idiots.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 18, 2010)

Rob_Zero said:


> In the old Sonic games, you'd gain momentum going down slopes and lose it going up them. If you were to roll, you'd gain momentum faster and would lose it at a reduced rate. Spin dashing was a method of quickly building up momentum while remaining stationary. Momentum would be retained when you jump, which would allow you to use spin dashes and jumps in combination for longer jumps to get to harder-to-reach areas. Spin dashing was impossible on slopes because crouching on a slope would immediately start a roll.
> 
> Almost none of this applies in Sonic 4, in Sonic 4 you only gain momentum by running, rolling actually causes you to lose momentum, you can only retain momentum while jumping if you keep holding forward, any momentum you gain in spin dash is lost within 2 seconds and for some strange reason you can actually spin dash on slopes.



Though it's still fluid, and _very_ playable, is it not?

They've compensated this "momentum issue" with the air peel technique anyway..


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> It's what tons of fans have been clamoring for for years.
> 
> 
> *Sonic team should just give up on trying to please people*.
> ...



I wouldn't say they should throw their hands up and say f--k it yet. Despite the b--ching we're doing, the game is generally pretty good and is damn sure better received than their recent games. There are just obvious flaws.

I've found something interesting with the physics. The ground physics I still hate because Sonic's starting walk is abysmally slow and clunky looking (this actually broke the flow of the Mad Gear stages pretty hard). The air physics I'm starting to be a lot more forgiving about though. When I stopped fighting it and actually started working _with_ it, I found it helped me get through areas I previously had trouble with alot faster; hell it even saved my life a good 5 times.

I'm beginning to believe the problem with the physics are less about them being "bad" and more about them being "too damn different." Not saying I _prefer_ this game's physics to the physics of 1, 2 & 3, just that... well, like I said before: Hyperbole's a b--ch.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Oct 18, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> That said, the physics complaint is perfectly valid, I think, though I haven't played the game.  It seems strange that they would change the basic physics when they were trying to make it like the others before it...



buy it or play the demo and you'll see what people mean.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Hatin or trollin?
> 
> The game is _supposed_ to be a throwback to Sonic 1/2/3. The same but updated bosses is for nostalgia. Same with the zones. I really dont get how people dont see that. The game succeeded for being what it tried to be.
> 
> Now if your saying the game isnt a "true" Sonic 4 because Sega wasnt more original then say that.



There's a difference between making a throw back and copy pasting.

Compare with Mega Man 9 and 10


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 18, 2010)

Shirker said:


> I wouldn't say they should throw their hands up and say f--k it yet. Despite the b--ching we're doing, the game is generally pretty good and is damn sure better received than their recent games. There are just obvious flaws.
> 
> I've found something interesting with the physics. The ground physics I still hate because Sonic's starting walk is abysmally slow and clunky looking (this actually broke the flow of the Mad Gear stages pretty hard). The air physics I'm starting to be a lot more forgiving about though. When I stopped fighting it and actually started working _with_ it, I found it helped me get through areas I previously had trouble with alot faster; hell it even saved my life a good 5 times.
> 
> I'm beginning to believe the problem with the physics are less about them being "bad" and more about them being "too damn different." Not saying I _prefer_ this game's physics to the physics of 1, 2 & 3, just that... well, like I said before: Hyperbole's a b--ch.



pretty much this.

the ground physics is STUPID as HELL. Its totally a piss off and has screwed me over so many times.

The air game you get used to. Its actually forgiving and sorta helps with blind jumps if ur just speed blitzing. 

but my goodness the ground game is stupid. especially with how they do slopes in this shit.

also theres a fricken speed cap on sonic? y the hell can't i just hold forward after accelerating in someway and start getting faster. shit gets slower if u just hold forward in this.i dont wanna have to keep air dashing and shit. 

even the gameboy advance games seemed to accel in this regard. i swear they did something similar to sonic CD where if u kept up a pace u sorta started going super fast or something.

I give them ups for the effort but dang talk about fuckin over the running lol. i hope episode 2 nails it.


----------



## ElementX (Oct 19, 2010)

Disappointed to hear about the physics. Most of the reviewers are saying it's great though.

Glad there is a demo though, didn't know that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2010)

So how did Dark Brotherhood turn out for peeps who bought it?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 19, 2010)

Lets just hope they fix the physics in episode 2.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 19, 2010)

ElementX said:


> Disappointed to hear about the physics. Most of the reviewers are saying it's great though.



They're fine tbh.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 29, 2011)

Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 2 (Trailer and Interview)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN510TrBdwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

Good. After Generations almost made me cry with nostalgia and was actually a good game, I went to try Sonic 06 and couldn't make it past the first level it was so horribly bad. I need some goodness again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish i had generations for christmas.  Aww man i hope we get soom gameplay footage soon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Good. After Generations almost made me cry with nostalgia and was actually a good game, I went to try Sonic 06 and couldn't make it past the first level it was so horribly bad. I need some goodness again.



Play Adventure 2, always feels good.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

I want them to release Adventure 2 for Xbox Arcade, it's the one game I really wanted to play but couldn't. I bought a Dreamcast just for the two adventure games and just before I could star Adventure 2 my cousin broke it.

I'm sure they will release it, though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

You never played the best Sonic game ever? 

I feel for ya man. 

Should pick it up for gamecube if you have one.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 29, 2011)

QBnoYouko said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 2 (Trailer and Interview)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN510TrBdwU[/YOUTUBE]



"It's subtle! It's definitely subtle."

As subtle as an atom bomb, Ken 

Sonic Team, you are on a damn roll. If they've truly implemented the changes to the physics as much as he says they did, we could be in for yet another great Sonic game. 4 Keepers in the span of 2 1/2 years. Keep the streak goin', guys.

I just hope they do something about the level design. Dimps seems to not have much middle ground in that regard, it's either really hard or insultingly easy.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You never played the best Sonic game ever?
> 
> I feel for ya man.
> 
> Should pick it up for gamecube if you have one.



I know right. Wish I had one. But achievements.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 29, 2011)

How many "episodes" will this get? I seem to remember 4, and I heard that way before the release of ep. 1. I'll just wait for a complete edition in any case. Should be cheaper anywho, and I can wait.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 29, 2011)

I just hope that sonic doesn't look weird. He looked terrible and slow in Ep.1

I'd much rather his classic look (won't happen) or his modern generations look.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2012)

i rather enjoyed ep. 1... i didn't play it as much as generations.. but was still good for its price tag.. if ep. 2 manages to make it better than its just a bonus for me.. 

and as long as marble zone HD is in i am happy.. 

after rayman origins and sonic generations, i tend to feel 2d platformers are getting love again, sweet


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 5, 2012)

buy sonic cd its on xbla and psn for only 5 dollars


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2012)

i will, am just waiting for the next mvc3 costumes so i can buy the psn card and buy them all together.. 

actually played the demo, i liked it


now if we only get HD2D castlevania


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2012)

Sonic 4 Episode 2 should rock. 

Btw i found a Fan-made game of Sonic called "Sonic Before The Sequel" from which i heard.....is almost as close as the classic's quality. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDXcRmiL810&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

Sonic 4 Episode 2 Screenshots, Co-OP Offline/Online, and Boxart Revealed







> The Sonic 4 Saga continues as Sonic reunites with Tails for all new collaborative play! Following the events of Episode I, Metal Sonic has returned to form a formidable alliance with Dr. Eggman! To face this new threat, Sonic will have to call upon an old friend to help him save the day! Joined by Tails, utilise ingenious combination moves and race across four brand new Zones, in order to put an end to their evil plans! Play alone, or with a friend locally (and online), in an evolution of Sonic 2′s collaborative gameplay! Unleash Sonic and Tails? devastating joint attacks and combination moves to fight the united force of Metal Sonic and Dr. Eggman. Episode II features an all new game engine, bringing you updated physics and an original graphical style as you race through four unique Zones and a new Special Stage.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2012)

Co-Op TAILS PLAY?!? Local AND online?!? gjpdppfeiojddprr--PPSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 14, 2012)

Excellent. Hopefully what they learned from Generations shows in Episode II. 

Love that Genesis style boxart, BTW. Hmm, so many familiar looking zones. I see ones that remind me of Aquatic Mine, Ice Cap, Casino Night, and... Sonic 2 bonus stage? Nice.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 14, 2012)

Alright Tails, I'm going to need you to fly me to higher platforms so I don't have to scale them myself.  Thanks buddy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

I so can't wait for this game! Hopefully it gets on the 3DS as well. :ho


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Alright Tails, I'm going to need you to fly me to higher platforms so I don't have to scale them myself.  Thanks buddy.



*"Gimme a hand, Tails! Give me a lift (Okay)
Thanks a lot little buddy, now go the f--k away."*
-_'Sonic Rap'_ Duane & BrandO


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 23, 2012)

New Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 2 trailer with some gameplay:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2012)

fapping to this right now


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2012)

fapping to this right now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 23, 2012)

Fapping and jizzing to this right now.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 23, 2012)

Impotent.  But I like to watch regardless.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope this one is really good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2012)

co-op is gonna be so FUCKING awesome in this


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 6, 2012)

New Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 2 trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDSwG0VEAh4[/YOUTUBE]

Showing off Desert Zone, Sonic & Tails co-op moves, AND Metal Sonic playable in Episode 1 with four new levels.

Release dates:
May 15 - PSN
May 16 - XBLA
May - PC, iOS, Tegra 3-equipped Androids
June - Android
July - Xbox Live on Windows Phone


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 6, 2012)

No love for PC


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> No love for PC


It's coming out for PC, too.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 6, 2012)

I just hope it's better than Episode 1.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 6, 2012)

They have gotten a bit better with Sonic games as of late, and judging from the gameplay, it looks to be good. The stages are at least less carbon copy-looking. That, and the Tails co-op thing might be a fun gimmick.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 6, 2012)

That's true.

Colors to Generations have been enjoyable to say the least, actually.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 10, 2012)

Whilst Generations was fun, it was a tad short for my liking. I'm surprised they added in Crisis City, I'd have thought Sonic '06 wasn't going to be something to be brought up again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2012)

35 days


----------



## Naruto (Apr 10, 2012)

Episode 1 was terrible. Generations was awesome, though.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 11, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Episode 1 was terrible. Generations was awesome, though.



One of my only problems with Generations is some of the level selections, such as Speed Highway, I'd have preferred somewhere like Twinkle Park. At least Sonic games are actually good now, as opposed to the Shadow to Unleashed era.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 21, 2012)

I thought it was more like an accidental leak?

Either way Imma try it out.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like they tweaked the jumping. Good to know. You couldn't really get a clear gauge of it with those trailers with all the smash cuts.

The level design also looks a tad better, though, Sylvania Castle (heh, nice) looks like you can't really die. I really friggin' like its music though. Hopefully the soundtrack as a whole is better than the first one.

Offline co-op is gonna be pretty fun to play with my sister. Online co-op should be dope. I hope the camera follows tails so you don't get lost so easily.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 22, 2012)

Might wanna watch before it's taken down...

[YOUTUBE]6F4GIVbF-NI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

That's cool, but eggman's robots attack him and he is rescuing woodland critters.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm guessing it's more just lazy fanservice than a seperate arc or whatever.
(I don't get it personally, since I don't know what people see in Metal Sonic, but ppppfffghtthfpg)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2012)

so is episode 3 gonna have Knuckles? 

anyway, can't wait for the 15th


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2012)

Sega's stated that they're actually not planning on making a 3. For whatever reason, t's not a priority. Though they may change their tune if this does well. I'm kinda hoping it does; this game already looks like it's better than episode 1 on several fronts. If they make a 3 and history repeats itself, it'll probably shit all over the previous 2. It'll be the Genesis Era all over again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Sega's stated that they're actually not planning on making a 3. For whatever reason, t's not a priority. Though they may change their tune if this does well. I'm kinda hoping it does; this game already looks like it's better than episode 1 on several fronts. If they make a 3 and history repeats itself, it'll probably shit all over the previous 2. It'll be the Genesis Era all over again



i thought i read somewhere that they were planning 6 episodes or something.. maybe its just me.. but yeah, this looks better than the first entry.. though thinking about it, if this does indeed become the last episode.. where does sonic go from here?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2012)

Khris said:


> i thought i read somewhere that they were planning 6 episodes or something.. maybe its just me..



That was probably true at one point, I generally don't follow gaming news that closely unless I'm hyped as shit about the game in question. However, I did see this.



Don't let the headline fool you; judging by the wording, they may not be ruling out an episode 3, but it's currently not in their plans, unfortunately. The next episode rests solely on the shoulders of the consumers.

As for what's next with Sonic, well what else? Another year, another console (WiiU), another game and another period of we Sonic fans clamoring and fighting amongst ourselves while onlookers shake their heads disappointedly. Sunrise, sunset.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2012)

generations was great.. if they can build up on that it would be okay by me..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2012)

just finished episode II, and yes the physics are much better than episode I, i think its the closest yet to the sega genesis games


----------



## Shirker (May 18, 2012)

Wait, it's out?

Holy crap it is! It came out yesterday. Why wasn't I aware of this...?
Better head down to Best Buy and get me a PSN card.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 18, 2012)

Physics are a lot better but Sonic still feels like he has a anti-gravity device on his shoes, when he jumps he rises slowly and stays in the air for way to long, its like the game takes place in a space station or whatever, don't get me wrong however, the physics are indeed much better.
The graphics are much better too, now it looks like a modern game and not like CGI from the 90's like the first episode. 
I only played the first zone and while it looks fairly original at the same time it's quite obvious that it's way too inspired on Aquatic ruin zone from Sonic 2, since the zones of the first episode were criticized for being almost shameless rip-offs of some zones from Sonic 2 i was expecting them to try a little harder, and the special stage is basically the special stage from Sonic 2 with better graphics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2012)

its cuz of the hovering attack


----------

